# Raheel Sharif appointed chief of Islamic military alliance, confirms Khawaja Asif



## HAIDER

Defence Minister Khawaja Muhammad Asif on Friday confirmed the recent development that former army chief General (retd) Raheel Sharif was made the chief of 39-nation Islamic military coalition to combat terrorism.

Speaking during a talk show at _Geo TV_, Asif admitted that an agreement in this regard was finalised few days back; however, the defence minister said he didn’t have much information at the moment about the details of the said agreement.

Asif said that the decision was taken after taking the incumbent government into confidence and “it was finalised here first”.

The defence minister said that any such assignment or posting requires proper clearance from the government and General Headquarters (GHQ) both and confirmed that the due process was followed before finalising the agreement. He was, however, unaware of the exact details.

“As you are aware that this thing was in the pipeline for quite some time and the prime minister was also part of the deliberations,” Asif said.

He was of the opinion that formation of such an alliance is a good step, as the “Muslim _Ummah_ is in a spot of bother right now and needs unity among its ranks”.

Pakistan had initially found itself in the crosshairs of Middle Eastern politics as Saudi Arabia named it as part of its newly formed military alliance of Muslim countries meant to combat terrorism, without first getting its consent.

However, after initial ambiguity, the government had confirmed its participation in the alliance, but had said that the scope of its participation would be defined after Riyadh shared the details of the coalition it was assembling.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Hyde

I can't believe I would say this about Khawaja Asif... but finally some credible source.

Thats the first official confirmation in that case

Watch around 17 minutes of this video. Thats where he says

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## M.SAAD

Another reason for the Islamist terrorists to start targeting Pak now..


Better to keep out of other's mess ..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## NakedLunch

There are two Chiefs of staff that I have a lot of respect for - General Asif Nawaz and Raheel Shareef. If this is true then it is well deserved. Khwaja Asif is not the most reliable of people. That man can talk a bucket of crap without taking a breath.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

When Gen Raheel retired , he said , he will work with Army welfare trust for the families of dead and injured soldiers during the war on terrorism. Seems like, he took decision very recently.


----------



## xyxmt

M.SAAD said:


> Another reason for the Islamist terrorists to start targeting Pak now..
> 
> 
> Better to keep out of other's mess ..



there is no Islamists terrorist but hired criminals who only prey on weak.

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## NakedLunch

HAIDER said:


> When Gen Raheel retired , he said , he will work with Army welfare trust for the families of dead and injured soldiers during the war on terrorism. Seems like, he took decision very recently.




He can do that too. This decision was probably in the making for at least a year if not more. These things are not arrived at overnight. I think its a good things as long as it is not an alliance against Iran. We do not want to be caught in the middle of the Saudi-Iranian crap. Those two countries have done more damage to islam than even Israel could ever hope to do. Now if Saudi Arabia and Iran can be bridged by Pakistan-bring the 'brothers together'-- that would be a huge leap forward for the Muslim world.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khansaheeb

Zaki said:


> I can't believe I would say this about Khawaja Asif... but finally some credible source.
> 
> Thats the first official confirmation in that case



I can now rest assured that the Ummah is in safe hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## YeBeWarned

M.SAAD said:


> Another reason for the Islamist terrorists to start targeting Pak now..
> 
> 
> Better to keep out of other's mess ..



He does not Represent Pakistan or Pakistan Army now , its his personal Choice and this is no secret that many PA , PAF and PN officials are working in Arab Armies as Advisers and what not .. 
@Khafee brother what is your Opinion on this ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Verve

It is amazing that the Western forces who broke up the Islamic empire in to 'tribal' countries have started to shape up in some sort of reunifications due to the fires started by the Western forces to divide them further.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IceCold

Without the experience and fire power of PA what exactly will the Good General command? Bunch of rich spoiled brats playing soldiers? No offense

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

IceCold said:


> Without the experience and fire power of PA what exactly will the Good General command? Bunch of rich spoiled brats playing soldiers? No offense


They are well trained they need better tactics to fight Guerrilla warfare. They are still mainly trained and train themselves for conventional war.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## __Jihadi__

Well we have to wait and see what this allaince is gonna do and how


----------



## IceCold

Zarvan said:


> They are well trained they need better tactics to fight Guerrilla warfare. They are still mainly trained and train themselves for conventional war.


I hope you are correct in your assessment.


----------



## Hassan Guy

https://defence.pk/threads/general-...icers-for-saudi-alliance.470828/#post-9077693


Hassan Guy said:


> Rubbish.
> 
> What could be more worthless than this?
> 
> What will this Islamic alliance do for IDK - Kashmir or Palestine?
> 
> From honourably serving this country they are now working for the "royals" in Riyadh, Absolutely useless.
> 
> Forgive me for my Republican views, But this alliance is nothing more than to protect the Royal Family.
> 
> Which is in itself an outdated and joke of a system and concept.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lagay Raho

Interesting times ahead,Gentlemen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## litman

finally we fell in the trap. by the way against whom this so called alliance of US puppets will fight????i am sure they will fight for palestine against israel or in kashmir against india. i am sad at this development. dollars are riyals are above everything.


----------



## Kabira

Whats in for Pakistan? Or Raheel will just do his job in exchange of some perks and salary?


----------



## litman

another 9/11 just happened for pak


----------



## HAIDER

NakedLunch said:


> He can do that too. This decision was probably in the making for at least a year if not more. These things are not arrived at overnight. I think its a good things as long as it is not an alliance against Iran. We do not want to be caught in the middle of the Saudi-Iranian crap. Those two countries have done more damage to islam than even Israel could ever hope to do. Now if Saudi Arabia and Iran can be bridged by Pakistan-bring the 'brothers together'-- that would be a huge leap forward for the Muslim world.


Yeah , but its military command structure. There is no threat to Iran. But, hope he doesn't involve in arab regional politics, otherwise best of luck on his new appointment.


----------



## fitpOsitive

Iran and some politicians in Pakistan will not be happy.
Russia needs our help but they may have some reservations over this.
Israel may be cautious as well as reactive or proactive. 
NATO may become insecure.
Biggest factor are those organisations who are funding these terrorists. We may face a backlash in Pakistan.
So my advice will be: gen sahib, be very very careful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

These buffoons have to be decimated from the entire Muslim world and in the process we'd be able to increase the synergy of 40 odd Muslim countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HAIDER

fitpOsitive said:


> Iran and some politicians in Pakistan will not be happy.
> Russia needs our help but they may have some reservations over this.
> Israel may be cautious as well as reactive or proactive.
> NATO may become insecure.
> Biggest factor are those organisations who are funding these terrorists. We may face a backlash in Pakistan.
> So my advice will be: gen sahib, be very very careful.


Gen Raheel is sane and honest person and knows well his place. Remember he going for military structural management , not taking Pakistan army with him. Middle East is facing huge threat from ISIS type extremism and they want to use his previous successful achievement to root out terrorism in the region and that's the message .Remember arab never united under one arab, there is always someone lead from outside, go over the history of Ottoman empire.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kabira

So Pakistani long held belief of being fort of Islam and islamic leader by default is finally becoming true.  It only needed complete destruction of many arab/islamic countries . Now Pakistan is supposed to save the rest.


----------



## hussain0216

This is a good thing and a basis for alliance, influence and a future block

Whats starts today as against terrorism can turn tomorrow into against state enemies 


You have to start somewhere regardless how low

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Well, I am rather still circumspect. I said before in another thread that if General Raheel Sharif is :-

"placed in sole command of alliance of Muslim forces"*

then I would take a vacation from PDF. If this turns out true my days are numbered here !


*_Meaning where he has exclusive command of a alliance force and not as a advisor or consultant._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

NakedLunch said:


> He can do that too. This decision was probably in the making for at least a year if not more. These things are not arrived at overnight. I think its a good things as long as it is not an alliance against Iran. We do not want to be caught in the middle of the Saudi-Iranian crap. Those two countries have done more damage to islam than even Israel could ever hope to do. Now if Saudi Arabia and Iran can be bridged by Pakistan-bring the 'brothers together'-- that would be a huge leap forward for the Muslim world.


KSA-Iran rivalry projections are long over. The case now is whether folks want to see fights inside _Hijaz _or nor??? By the by, this time they are all alone...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kabira

Kaptaan said:


> Well, I am rather still circumspect. I said before in another thread that if General Raheel Sharif is :-
> 
> "placed in sole command of alliance of Muslim forces"*
> 
> then I would take a vacation from PDF. If this turns out true my days are numbered here !
> 
> 
> *_Meaning where he has exclusive command of a alliance force and not as a advisor or consultant._



Does this mean Raheel decide in which anti-terror operation to take part? If true then big deal otherwise not really.


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Kaptaan said:


> Well, I am rather still circumspect. I said before in another thread that if General Raheel Sharif is :-
> 
> "placed in sole command of alliance of Muslim forces"*
> 
> then I would take a vacation from PDF. If this turns out true my days are numbered here !
> 
> 
> *_Meaning where he has exclusive command of a alliance force and not as a advisor or consultant._


Isn't it asking too much as a starter? Most of the concerned folks know where it's goanna end though...


----------



## Curious_Guy

First thing that came to my mind after reading title was your retirement as you said earlier



Kaptaan said:


> Well, I am rather still circumspect. I said before in another thread that if General Raheel Sharif is :-
> 
> "placed in sole command of alliance of Muslim forces"*
> 
> then I would take a vacation from PDF. If this turns out true my days are numbered here !
> 
> 
> *_Meaning where he has exclusive command of a alliance force and not as a advisor or consultant._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NakedLunch

HAKIKAT said:


> KSA-Iran rivalry projections are long over. The case now is whether folks want to see fights inside _Hijaz _or nor??? By the by, this time they are all alone...



The way the Saudis have run the affairs of the Muslim World a fight within Saudi Arabia itself will one day become inevitable.I fear you are right. I hope it never happens. May it never happen but if it does the House of Saud will be directly responsible. I miss the Ottoman Empire. I wish Turkey will day try and regain its former position in the Muslim world. We need leaders. We only have donkeys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ASamiSSG

HAIDER said:


> Defence Minister Khawaja Muhammad Asif on Friday confirmed the recent development that former army chief General (retd) Raheel Sharif was made the chief of 39-nation Islamic military coalition to combat terrorism.
> 
> Speaking during a talk show at _Geo TV_, Asif admitted that an agreement in this regard was finalised few days back; however, the defence minister said he didn’t have much information at the moment about the details of the said agreement.
> 
> Asif said that the decision was taken after taking the incumbent government into confidence and “it was finalised here first”.
> 
> The defence minister said that any such assignment or posting requires proper clearance from the government and General Headquarters (GHQ) both and confirmed that the due process was followed before finalising the agreement. He was, however, unaware of the exact details.
> 
> “As you are aware that this thing was in the pipeline for quite some time and the prime minister was also part of the deliberations,” Asif said.
> 
> He was of the opinion that formation of such an alliance is a good step, as the “Muslim _Ummah_ is in a spot of bother right now and needs unity among its ranks”.
> 
> Pakistan had initially found itself in the crosshairs of Middle Eastern politics as Saudi Arabia named it as part of its newly formed military alliance of Muslim countries meant to combat terrorism, without first getting its consent.
> 
> However, after initial ambiguity, the government had confirmed its participation in the alliance, but had said that the scope of its participation would be defined after Riyadh shared the details of the coalition it was assembling.


good development

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

His choice we should respect it. None of our business. All the best Raheel Sharif. May ALLAH Give you success in this job Ameen

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

He is doing in his personal capacity...He is a great warrior...Hope he will be able to bring peace with the help of fellow brethren....

Stabilization of Muslim countries is very necessary before ISIS starts knocking down on each and every home....

General Raheel....Steam roll those ISIS goons and other proxies which are destabilizing Muslim countries....Save those countries just like you saved Pakistan...

May Allah reward your honesty...Ameen. You are our pride..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dervesh786

oh yaar, why do pakistanis elevate fauji to some superhuman status. he is a professional soldier and a very good one at that. do i think he will suddenly change the fortunes of this hodge podge alliance? well he will do a damn better job than the current so called 'alliance leaders'. he was coas of pak fauj a battle hardened professional army which is constantly facing an enemy 10 times its size in all areas and cannot afford to relax. however this soo called 'alliance' is not pak fauj, there are huge differences. you cant expect a battalion of senegalese muslim soldiers or kuwaitis to be at a par with pak army, thats not arrogance its a fact. we are facing an existential threat from our neighbours since independence. he is going to have a hard time mark my word.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Farah Sohail

Great development


----------



## Indus Pakistan

HAKIKAT said:


> KSA





save_ghenda said:


> Does





Curious_Guy said:


> retirement


What makes me so sure? Well Arabs - I mean the 'real Arabs' of the peninsula who have the oil have gotten very arrogant. Their heads are floating in the skies and from that elevated position they look down at Pakistani's even if they need them to do their dirty work. The only people they see eye to eye or respect are Americans, British, French and other Europeans (in that order) and I can't see how they would place a Pakistani in command of a alliance force where he would be the *numero uno*. Advisor yes or consultant hidden* away* from the public limelight but with full glory of command nah!

I don't know if you guy's know about Battle of Khafji. This was fought in the First Gulf War when a Iraqi armoured battalion drove straight into the Saudi border town of Khafji trapping two US Marine recon platoons. This action caught the American's by surprise and everybody including Saudi's high tailed it out of that town. Then a Saudi and Qatari battle group was sent in to take back Khafji and save the American's. In the tough hand to hand fighting that followed the Saudi's ran away but the Qatari unit held ground and shouldered most of the battle leading to eventally the Iraqi's being thrown out.

Link > https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Khafji

What most people did not know was that most of the Qatari unit was made of contract Pakistani soldiers. However their heroism was 'stolen' when the Saudi General (some Prince) took all the credit and Pakstani contribution was buried in history books. This is typical example of Saudi's or other Arabs do.

I mean if KSA or rest of GCC had shred of real respect for Pakistan instead of 'buying out' piecemeal our skills I would ask @Zarvan and other cheerleaders for the ummah why did they NOT hire Pakistan Army to kick the Iraqi's out of Kuwait? Either they thought Pakistan was incapable or they much preferred to hand over $100 billion to America to get the job done.

Can you imagine if they had given that job to Pakistan? It would have given Pakistan a chance to make it's name in history and earn over $100 billion enough to buy all those toys PDF'ers dream of. Also no 'kaffir' army would have stepped their foot on the soil of KSA. Instead they hired the 'Jarheads' to do the job. So much for Muslim Ummah !







So in 2017 I hardly expect these people to privilage a Pakistan by placing him in a* command level* position that enjoys *widespread publicity* in the *open* that goes against the stereotype that has been built up in GCC of Pakistan as 'Miskeen'. It is for this reason I would would be most surprised if I am wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mrc

Very difficult task ahead...GOD speed


----------



## Kabira

Kaptaan said:


> What makes me so sure? Well Arabs - I mean the 'real Arabs' of the peninsula who have the oil have gotten very arrogant. Their heads are floating in the skies and from that elevated position they look down at Pakistani's even if they need them to do their dirty work. The only people they see eye to eye or respect are Americans, British, French and other Europeans (in that order) and I can't see how they would place a Pakistani in command of a alliance force where he would be the *numero uno*. Advisor yes or consultant but in command nah!
> 
> I don't know if you guy's know about Battle of Khafji. This was fought in the First Gulf War when a Iraqi armoured battalion drove straight into the Saudi border town of Khafji trapping two US Marine recon platoons. This action caught the American's by surprise and everybody including Saudi's high tailed it out of that town. Then a Saudi and Qatari battle group was sent in to take back Khafji and save the American's. In the tough hand to hand fighting that followed the Saudi's ran away but the Qatari unit held ground and shouldered most of the battle leading to eventally the Iraqi's being thrown out.
> 
> Link > https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Khafji
> 
> What most people did not know was that most of the Qatari unit was made of contract Pakistani soldiers. However their heroism was 'stolen' when the Saudi General (some Prince) took all the credit and Pakstani contribution was buried in history books. This is typical example of Saudi's or other Arabs do.
> 
> I mean if KSA or rest of GCC had shred of real respect for Pakistan instead of 'buying out' piecemeal our skills I would ask @Zarvan and other cheerleaders for the ummah why did they NOT hire Pakistan Army to kick the Iraqi's out of Kuwait? Either they thought Pakistan was incapable or they much preferred to hand over $100 billion to America to get the job done.
> 
> Can you imagine if they had given that job to Pakistan? It would have given Pakistan a chance to make it's name in history and earn over $100 billion enough to buy all those toys PDF'ers dream of. Also no 'kaffir' army would have stepped their foot on the soil of KSA. Instead they hired the 'Jarheads' to do the job. So much for Muslim Ummah !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in 2017 I hardly expect these people to privilage a Pakistan by placing him in a* command level* position that enjoys *widespread publicity* in the *open* that goes against the stereotype that has been built up in GCC of Pakistan as 'Miskeen'. It is for this reason I would would be most surprised if I am wrong.



If Raheel will be appointed at any position it will be because of zarb-e-azb. Pakistanis knew before hand eliminating TTP was just matter of developing consensus which is so hard to do in Pakistan for most issues apart from nuclear bomb and IoK. While most of islamic/arab world is getting destroyed by rag tag militias despite all the support from west.


----------



## friendly_troll96

Ma Sha Allah


----------



## Indus Pakistan

save_ghenda said:


> If Raheel will be appointed at any position it will be because of zarb-e-azb.


I am not doubting Raheel's abilities and his track record. Zarb-e-Azb is widely acknowledged as to have been a rare example of shining success in Pakistan.

What I find incredulous is the thought that the Arabs will place a Pakistani in such a high profile public position as alliance commander. I just struggle to see that happening given Arab record with regards to Pakistani's. A background position as advisor or consultant is very real possibility and so far all the evidence points to this.

A command position is very open to the public and without any ambiquity. Think of General Norman Swarzkopf commander of Allied forces against Iraq. Think Gen. Eisonhower supreme Allied commander European theatre WW2. However I think he is going to be pushed to some background advisor role. So far the evidence points in that direction. Notice the hush, hush nature of reporting. Why the fvckn secrecy? It's not like he is going to do a RAW Kulbhushan Yadav in Balochistan.

A commander is very public position. The fact that* no* GCC mainstream media has reported this and even in Pakistan we are getting gossip suggests that this is going to be some background *advisory *role while some Saudi prince wearing the uniform of a general will be the public face.

I certainly hope I am wrong. If Raheel is placed and declared *publicly* as commander of a alliance force it will bring much *good publicity* to Pakistan on the international arena which would be great thing even if I had to take retirement from PDF..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

Hope we Muslim can be united but America for sure will not allow it

If this force will deploy to protect Muslims like in Myanmar, Kashmir and Bosnia great it's a good step

If it's going to wage war in Yemen, Syria and Iraq then I hope we are not part of this alliance

Any war which allows Muslims to divide Pakistan has stayed away in past and should stay away in future

Raheel is the best man for the job, nuclear power and madinah and Makkah a fantastic combination Muslims have never been this powerful before we just need the guts 

I sincerely hope this alliance is a success


----------



## Kabira

aziqbal said:


> Hope we Muslim can be united but America for sure will not allow it
> 
> If this force will deploy to protect Muslims like in Myanmar, Kashmir and Bosnia great it's a good step
> 
> If it's going to wage war in Yemen, Syria and Iraq then I hope we are not part of this alliance
> 
> Any war which allows Muslims to divide Pakistan has stayed away in past and should stay away in future
> 
> Raheel is the best man for the job, nuclear power and madinah and Makkah a fantastic combination Muslims have never been this powerful before we just need the guts
> 
> I sincerely hope this alliance is a success



When they announced alliance countries like Egypt, Syria, Libya; Yemen and Iraq were mentioned. Mostly arab countries ravaged by war, and as token Afghanistan. This look more like alliance of muslim countries to defeat terrorists in arab countries. Maybe by making Raheel chief they are trying to get Pakistan to involve in Yemen.


----------



## Hyde

Watch around 17 minutes... thats where he says

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qaser Asghar

A brave decision by Islamic Countries specially by KSA. Now we should say that slowly slowly all things will be Ok.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khurram2349

This is from Gen Raheel Shareef Twitter Acct.

*Raheel Shareef* ‏@RaheelCOAS  Jan 3
News circulating about my affiliation with Muslim Alliance Force are just rumors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

He is appointed as adviser not a working general.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

Good for him. First challenge for him will be eliminate houthis 
May he got succeeded . Aameen


----------



## Taimoor Khan

So that "fake" news about Isreali minister threatening Pakistan if it got involved in ME and Asif response to it, doesn't look that "fake" now does it? 

Expect Isreali sponsored terrorism aka Daish to be uprooted in comings months.


----------



## YeBeWarned

I saw this on 92 News and they mentioned BBC Urdu .. they mentioned Commander now don't know how credible both channels are ..


----------



## Awan68

Keeping ur 


save_ghenda said:


> So Pakistani long held belief of being fort of Islam and islamic leader by default is finally becoming true.  It only needed complete destruction of many arab/islamic countries . Now Pakistan is supposed to save the rest.


Distastefull and pathetic attempt at sarcusm aside, the last time the ummah was in a degrading state was before the ottoman caliphate emerged, genghis khan and his horde was needed to wake up the ummah sunk into filth and lust and trust me the assault of genghis was nothing like the allied assault, genghis literally decimated the muslims yet after that brutal awakeninhlg the ottoman calipahte emerged and with it glories unheard of, the destruction of middleeast and this assault on muslims was needed to wake them up as mist of them had sunk into a terrible way of giving into nafs and believe me its not juat the pakistani's that see them selves as the leaders of ummah, its every muslims country and specially the zionists and an israeli president said in parliment that" this friend of arabs is the greatest existential threat to israel", we are the first one's to become a nuclear power, we are the ones that broke up the powerhouse of athiesm into a million pieces, we are the ones that curtailed the allied advance in afghanistan leading to this world becoming 3 polar, we are the ones that succesfully won a gurriela war that the Us themselves failed at in afghanistan, so shove ur sarcism where the sun doesnt shine and confront facts for once...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## somebozo

This is good news for Pakistan..it means our geopolitical influence is expanding!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ma_083

Pakistan Zindabad!
Raheel Shareef and Pak Army Paindabad!


----------



## JamD

Zaki said:


> I can't believe I would say this about Khawaja Asif... but finally some credible source.
> 
> Thats the first official confirmation in that case
> 
> Watch around 17 minutes of this video. Thats where he says


I don't know. Khwaja Asif sounded rather unsure and it was almost like the host was putting words in his mouth. I'm going to wait for the Saudi government to say something before I'm convinced.

This is not to say I don't think there's something going on. I think currently RS is in negotiations with the Saudis on his preconditions which may include the inclusion of (or at the very least cooperation with) the Irani bloc, so as not to make this alliance seem divisive. But that's just my take based upon the policy which Pakistan has seemed to follow in the recent past and I could be very wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khanate

I can't take Khawaja Asif seriously. Remember this is the guy who issues statements based on a fake news.


----------



## Post Colonnial

This is a totally hilarious thread but sadly also exposes the deep deep sense of insecurity and 'wanting to belong somewhere' on the part of many Pak posters.

So let's say a retired gen takes up some position somewhere: immediately you talk about ummah and Pak influence etc. There is no ummah. All you have is factions beating up each other, both in the name of islam, ummah and what not. Just another name for killing and terrorism. You guys shouting ummah is no different from Al Sharpton shouting 'police brutality' when the water pressure is low in his suite. 

To jog your memory - the 34-nation coalition was formed a couple of years ago I think and Pakistan was involuntarily inducted into it. You had no choice. But Raheel Sherief has been part of it ever since - except he now makes a bit of personal money.


----------



## The SC

IceCold said:


> Without the experience and fire power of PA what exactly will the Good General command? Bunch of rich spoiled brats playing soldiers? No offense


This is no bunch of rich spoiled brats:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

Post Colonnial said:


> This is a totally hilarious thread but sadly also exposes the deep deep sense of insecurity and 'wanting to belong somewhere' on the part of many Pak posters.
> 
> So let's say a retired gen takes up some position somewhere: immediately you talk about ummah and Pak influence etc. There is no ummah. All you have is factions beating up each other, both in the name of islam, ummah and what not. Just another name for killing and terrorism. You guys shouting ummah is no different from Al Sharpton shouting 'police brutality' when the water pressure is low in his suite.
> 
> To jog your memory - the 34-nation coalition was formed a couple of years ago I think and Pakistan was involuntarily inducted into it. You had no choice. But Raheel Sherief has been part of it ever since - except he now makes a bit of personal money.


Are you smoking some good weed? When was Pakistan inducted into this 34 nation coalition?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khanate

Post Colonnial said:


> This is a totally hilarious thread but sadly also exposes the deep deep sense of insecurity and 'wanting to belong somewhere' on the part of many Pak posters.
> 
> So let's say a retired gen takes up some position somewhere: immediately you talk about ummah and Pak influence etc. There is no ummah. All you have is factions beating up each other, both in the name of islam, ummah and what not. Just another name for killing and terrorism. You guys shouting ummah is no different from Al Sharpton shouting 'police brutality' when the water pressure is low in his suite.
> 
> To jog your memory - the 34-nation coalition was formed a couple of years ago I think and Pakistan was involuntarily inducted into it. You had no choice. But Raheel Sherief has been part of it ever since - except he now makes a bit of personal money.




You're projecting your own "*deep deep sense of insecurity*" on others. Wake up and smell the poo. This is classic Indian inferiority complex.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

Zaki said:


> I can't believe I would say this about Khawaja Asif... but finally some credible source.
> 
> Thats the first official confirmation in that case
> 
> Watch around 17 minutes of this video. Thats where he says



, he doesn't look convinced what role Raheel will play. Remember Khawaja is bit of joke in tv interviews. I'll wait for oficial confirmation in a week or so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

HAIDER said:


> Gen Raheel is sane and honest person and knows well his place. Remember he going for military structural management , not taking Pakistan army with him. Middle East is facing huge threat from ISIS type extremism and they want to use his previous successful achievement to root out terrorism in the region and that's the message .Remember arab never united under one arab, there is always someone lead from outside, go over the history of Ottoman empire.


Arabs were united before any ottoman empire, other wise the latter wouldn't have existed.. do not believe any thing not backed up with proofs..They had reunited under the banner of Islam and spread it first and then had the best to rule, be it an Arab of someone from another origin, the main point was that he is a devout capable Muslim.. talk about democracy..



save_ghenda said:


> , he doesn't look convinced what role Raheel will play. Remember Khawaja is bit of joke in tv interviews. I'll wait for oficial confirmation in a week or so.


A few days back rumors were that he will be an advisor, maybe the top advisor to the Islamic coalition on terrorism..He will lead it by giving the most senior advice and direction..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BRAVO_

interesting development, this alliance has stated already that its objective is to protect the Muslim countries from all terrorist groups and terrorist organizations irrespective of their sect and name which mean they will engage Iraq,Syria, Libya, Egypt and Afghanistan. for the time being it is appeared to be a sunni states alliance backed by Germany and America ... coming few months would be very interesting keeping in view the current scenarios


----------



## Army research

What if he is here to try and instill the successful doctrines and discipline that the Pakistan army has developed over the years, come to think of it even the Arabs might have realized that there armed forces lack proper discipline in training and closely observing Pakistan army's success in counter terrorist ops and also mainting peace between it's large shia and Sunni population. Maybe he as leader could negotiate with Iran to join the alliance and end Muslim proxy wars. Do not speculate, remember men like these have great destinies and also what ever happens, Allah wills it.


----------



## Khanate

Fact is Saudis are paying the bills for this venture, not Pakistan. Accordingly, the headquarter is in Saudi Arabia. Its only natural Saudis will retain control of the organization. There is a lot of politics involved in these "joint" military alliances. This is all besides the complex Saudi patronage system.



Kaptaan said:


> What makes me so sure? Well Arabs - I mean the 'real Arabs' of the peninsula who have the oil have gotten very arrogant. Their heads are floating in the skies and from that elevated position they look down at Pakistani's even if they need them to do their dirty work. The only people they see eye to eye or respect are Americans, British, French and other Europeans (in that order) and I can't see how they would place a Pakistani in command of a alliance force where he would be the *numero uno*. Advisor yes or consultant hidden* away* from the public limelight but with full glory of command nah!
> 
> I don't know if you guy's know about Battle of Khafji. This was fought in the First Gulf War when a Iraqi armoured battalion drove straight into the Saudi border town of Khafji trapping two US Marine recon platoons. This action caught the American's by surprise and everybody including Saudi's high tailed it out of that town. Then a Saudi and Qatari battle group was sent in to take back Khafji and save the American's. In the tough hand to hand fighting that followed the Saudi's ran away but the Qatari unit held ground and shouldered most of the battle leading to eventally the Iraqi's being thrown out.
> 
> Link > https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Khafji
> 
> What most people did not know was that most of the Qatari unit was made of contract Pakistani soldiers. However their heroism was 'stolen' when the Saudi General (some Prince) took all the credit and Pakstani contribution was buried in history books. This is typical example of Saudi's or other Arabs do.
> 
> I mean if KSA or rest of GCC had shred of real respect for Pakistan instead of 'buying out' piecemeal our skills I would ask @Zarvan and other cheerleaders for the ummah why did they NOT hire Pakistan Army to kick the Iraqi's out of Kuwait? Either they thought Pakistan was incapable or they much preferred to hand over $100 billion to America to get the job done.
> 
> Can you imagine if they had given that job to Pakistan? It would have given Pakistan a chance to make it's name in history and earn over $100 billion enough to buy all those toys PDF'ers dream of. Also no 'kaffir' army would have stepped their foot on the soil of KSA. Instead they hired the 'Jarheads' to do the job. So much for Muslim Ummah !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in 2017 I hardly expect these people to privilage a Pakistan by placing him in a* command level* position that enjoys *widespread publicity* in the *open* that goes against the stereotype that has been built up in GCC of Pakistan as 'Miskeen'. It is for this reason I would would be most surprised if I am wrong.




Finally, a sane voice.


----------



## HAIDER

The SC said:


> Arabs were united before any ottoman empire, other wise the latter wouldn't have existed.. do not believe any thing not backed up with proofs..They had reunited under the banner of Islam and spread it first and then had the best to rule, be it an Arab of someone from another origin, the main point was that he is a devout capable Muslim.. talk about democracy..
> 
> 
> A few days back rumors were that he will be an advisor, maybe the top advisor to the Islamic coalition on terrorism..He will lead it by giving the most senior advice and direction..


Its off topic , but Arab never united under arab command. Word is so beautiful " under the banner of Islam" , in reality , whole arab history filled with family feuds. Again read how Turkish enter inside arabs.


----------



## F86 Saber

Kaptaan said:


> I am not doubting Raheel's abilities and his track record. Zarb-e-Azb is widely acknowledged as to have been a rare example of shining success in Pakistan.
> 
> What I find incredulous is the thought that the Arabs will place a Pakistani in such a high profile public position as alliance commander. I just struggle to see that happening given Arab record with regards to Pakistani's. A background position as advisor or consultant is very real possibility and so far all the evidence points to this.
> 
> A command position is very open to the public and without any ambiquity. Think of General Norman Swarzkopf commander of Allied forces against Iraq. Think Gen. Eisonhower supreme Allied commander European theatre WW2. However I think he is going to be pushed to some background advisor role. So far the evidence points in that direction. Notice the hush, hush nature of reporting. Why the fvckn secrecy? It's not like he is going to do a RAW Kulbhushan Yadav in Balochistan.
> 
> A commander is very public position. The fact that* no* GCC mainstream media has reported this and even in Pakistan we are getting gossip suggests that this is going to be some background *advisory *role while some Saudi prince wearing the uniform of a general will be the public face.
> 
> I certainly hope I am wrong. If Raheel is placed and declared *publicly* as commander of a alliance force it will bring much *good publicity* to Pakistan on the international arena which would be great thing even if I had to take retirement from PDF..



If your worry is that he will not be posted as chief of alliance is because he is a Pakistani, it is extremely trivial. My worry is that he will be used as a puppet to take blame for their sectarian war against Iran in which Pakistan should NEVER EVER EVER EVER take sides. Even if he is a retired soldier, he is still a Pakistani soldier. 



aziqbal said:


> Hope we Muslim can be united but America for sure will not allow it
> 
> If this force will deploy to protect Muslims like in Myanmar, Kashmir and Bosnia great it's a good step
> 
> If it's going to wage war in Yemen, Syria and Iraq then I hope we are not part of this alliance
> 
> Any war which allows Muslims to divide Pakistan has stayed away in past and should stay away in future
> 
> Raheel is the best man for the job, nuclear power and madinah and Makkah a fantastic combination Muslims have never been this powerful before we just need the guts
> 
> I sincerely hope this alliance is a success



I am sorry but it is not "Amreka's" fault that Muslims are not united, it is only us stupid Pakistanis who still have this concept of "Ummah", the Arabs think they are the only true Muslims by blood and rest all are convertees. A couple of days ago, there was a so called "Islam Bachao Rally" in Lahore where the protesters were protesting against atrocities in Palestine, Kashmir, Myanmar, Syria etc and they ended up badly choking traffic and causing loss of life and property. Why is it that i have never heard about any such rally's in any GCC countries? Do they have no feelings for the suffering Muslims? Why didn't Saudi Arab offer to take in Syrian refugees when it was just next door to them? Why have the Arabs never issued a statement condemning Israel, India or Myanmar for suppressing Muslims? The fact is that they are rich, arrogant and have no interest in anything except their expensive cars and their tall buildings.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

F86 Saber said:


> If your worry is that he will not be posted as chief of alliance is because he is a Pakistani, it is extremely trivial.


It is not a worry when I know he will *NOT* be appointed as commander. Background *advisor* maybe but not commander of the force.



F86 Saber said:


> My worry is that he will be used as a puppet to take blame for their sectarian war against Iran in which Pakistan should NEVER EVER EVER EVER take sides. Even if he is a retired soldier, he is still a Pakistani soldier.


No need to* worry* because he will* not* be appointed as commander for reasons stated in my earlier posts. So relax.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Śakra

Won't this upset Iran?


----------



## EnggineerShahjehan

When u have united Europe y can't united muslim states?


----------



## ejaz007

*Raheel Sharif appointed chief of Islamic military alliance, confirms Khawaja Asif*
DAWN.COM — UPDATED about 11 hours ago

Defence Minister Khawaja Muhammad Asif on Friday confirmed the recent development that former army chief General (retd) Raheel Sharif was made the chief of 39-nation Islamic military coalition _formed to combat terrorism_.

Speaking during a talk show at _Geo TV_, Asif admitted that an agreement in this regard was finalised few days back; however, the defence minister said he didn’t have much information at the moment about the details of the said agreement.

Asif said that the decision to appoint Gen (retd) Raheel, who retired in November 2016, was taken after taking the incumbent government into confidence.

"No, definitely our government's consent must have been part of this," he replied when asked if the decision was taken in Riyadh or Islamabad.

The defence minister said that any such assignment or posting requires proper clearance from the government and General Headquarters (GHQ) both and confirmed that the due process was followed before finalising the agreement. He was, however, unaware of the exact details.

“As you are aware that this thing was in the pipeline for quite some time and the prime minister was also part of the deliberations,” Asif said.

He was of the opinion that formation of such an alliance is a good step, as the “Muslim _Ummah_ is in a spot of bother right now and needs unity among its ranks”.

The headquarters of the Saudi-led coalition would be based in Riyadh.

_Also read: Pakistan will not participate in conflict that divides Muslim Ummah: Khawaja Asif_

Pakistan had initially found itself in the crosshairs of Middle Eastern politics as Saudi Arabia named it as part of its newly formed military alliance of Muslim countries meant to combat terrorism, without first getting its consent.

However, after initial ambiguity, the government had confirmed its participation in the alliance, but had said that the scope of its participation would be defined after Riyadh shared the details of the coalition it was assembling.

The coalition was envisaged to serve as a platform for security cooperation, including provision of training, equipment and troops, and involvement of religious scholars for dealing with extremism.

The Saudi government had surprised many countries by announcing that it had forged a coalition for coordinating and supporting military operations against terrorism in Iraq, Syria, Libya, Egypt and Afghanistan.

Iran, Saudi Arabia's archrival for influence in the Arab world, was absent from the states named as participants, as proxy conflicts between the two regional powers rage from Syria to Yemen.

http://www.dawn.com/news/1306798


----------



## F86 Saber

EnggineerShahjehan said:


> When u have united Europe y can't united muslim states?



You should ask the Arabs...




Kaptaan said:


> It is not a worry when I know he will *NOT* be appointed as commander. Background *advisor* maybe but not commander of the force.
> 
> No need to* worry* because he will* not* be appointed as commander for reasons stated in my earlier posts. So relax.



Well if they want to use him as someone to take the blame then they might put their egos aside.


----------



## TopCat

Is it the post created by Saudi's themselves? Or the alliance?


----------



## Sine Nomine

Kaptaan said:


> What makes me so sure? Well Arabs - I mean the 'real Arabs' of the peninsula who have the oil have gotten very arrogant. Their heads are floating in the skies and from that elevated position they look down at Pakistani's even if they need them to do their dirty work. The only people they see eye to eye or respect are Americans, British, French and other Europeans (in that order) and I can't see how they would place a Pakistani in command of a alliance force where he would be the *numero uno*. Advisor yes or consultant hidden* away* from the public limelight but with full glory of command nah!
> 
> I don't know if you guy's know about Battle of Khafji. This was fought in the First Gulf War when a Iraqi armoured battalion drove straight into the Saudi border town of Khafji trapping two US Marine recon platoons. This action caught the American's by surprise and everybody including Saudi's high tailed it out of that town. Then a Saudi and Qatari battle group was sent in to take back Khafji and save the American's. In the tough hand to hand fighting that followed the Saudi's ran away but the Qatari unit held ground and shouldered most of the battle leading to eventally the Iraqi's being thrown out.
> 
> Link > https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Khafji
> 
> What most people did not know was that most of the Qatari unit was made of contract Pakistani soldiers. However their heroism was 'stolen' when the Saudi General (some Prince) took all the credit and Pakstani contribution was buried in history books. This is typical example of Saudi's or other Arabs do.
> 
> I mean if KSA or rest of GCC had shred of real respect for Pakistan instead of 'buying out' piecemeal our skills I would ask @Zarvan and other cheerleaders for the ummah why did they NOT hire Pakistan Army to kick the Iraqi's out of Kuwait? Either they thought Pakistan was incapable or they much preferred to hand over $100 billion to America to get the job done.
> 
> Can you imagine if they had given that job to Pakistan? It would have given Pakistan a chance to make it's name in history and earn over $100 billion enough to buy all those toys PDF'ers dream of. Also no 'kaffir' army would have stepped their foot on the soil of KSA. Instead they hired the 'Jarheads' to do the job. So much for Muslim Ummah !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in 2017 I hardly expect these people to privilage a Pakistan by placing him in a* command level* position that enjoys *widespread publicity* in the *open* that goes against the stereotype that has been built up in GCC of Pakistan as 'M
> iskeen'. It is for this reason I would would be most surprised if I am wrong.


How dare you show mirror to worshippers of Umma Chumma,you have committed blasphemy against holy Arabs,you filthy Ajmi...


----------



## ejaz007

Śakra said:


> Won't this upset Iran?



You can't make everyone happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EnggineerShahjehan

Zaheer1971 said:


> Cause Muslims don't want to be united. Ugly truth.


Im a muslim i want to be united. And im sure majority of people does but they have no power to do so, it is just few power hungry at top and other sectarian minded who doesn't want it to be.


----------



## TalibanSwatter

The alliance was in reality formed to counter Iran in Syria and Yemen. However that plan didn't pan out. 

It is ironic that the alliance supposedly fighting terrorists like ISIS is based in Saudi, which created and funded ISIS to begin with! The absence from the coalition of two countries affected by ISIS the most - Iraq and Syria- says it all.


----------



## EnggineerShahjehan

F86 Saber said:


> You should ask the Arabs...


Arabs are in minority majority of muslims are in our region (Pakistan, India , Bangla) so its our duty first. Before it becomes reality the thought process is must and it is high time that muslim realize if u don't come under single banner, u will be butchered individually one by one . The realization is must.



Bombaywalla said:


> What is this, the 7th century? When will these morons ever learn to think beyond religion?!


In 21st century the majority indians selected hardcore hindu nationalist as there prime minister ,,,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur

TalibanSwatter said:


> *Saudi *... *which created and funded ISIS to begin with!*


Just because you have been told so doesn't mean it's true.
On the other hand *USA(zionist)* has openly admitted that they have funded ISIS and *Israel* have treated those terrorists. And as USA invaded Iraq where IsIs is produced hence it's USA/Israel are KNOWN supporters of IsIs.

Saudia never claimed nor has been proven objectively to have either created or supported IsIs or any of those terrorists. It's only lies from media & those who actually created/funded terrorists.



> The absence from the coalition of two countries affected by ISIS the most - Iraq and Syria- says it all.


Iraq & Syria don't exist as single unified countries. Which part of Iraq & which faction in Syria should they make part of alliance?



Kaptaan said:


> .. I said before in another thread that if General Raheel Sharif is :-.._._


You said in one thread and then repeated many times over and over again.
We have memorized it by now 
We all make claims that don't go quite as per plan. That's not a big deal.
Your claim was not taken seriously, so even if those 2 conditions hold true, *don't resign*. Just laugh it off.



Kaptaan said:


> ...What I find incredulous is the thought *that the Arabs will place a Pakistani in such a high profile public position* as alliance commander......


Like "Kaptaan" has repeated many times that Emirates was built by Pakistanis. For example.
*In recent past, Arab countries were built by Pakistanis*. Our finance experts from ministry went to sort out their accounts. Bankers, flight crew, engineers, doctors, labour worker etc etc.

Even now, UAE ship Pakistani crew. For example.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MM_Haider

RIP Pakistan's relations with Iran... I hope our nuclear arsenal remains safe since so many friendly countries want it .. ! last but not least, Raheel Sharif will be losing the respect he earned by making his hands dirty in the Secterian war


----------



## F86 Saber

EnggineerShahjehan said:


> Arabs are in minority majority of muslims are in our region (Pakistan, India , Bangla) so its our duty first. Before it becomes reality the thought process is must and it is high time that muslim realize if u don't come under single banner, u will be butchered individually one by one . The realization is must.
> 
> 
> In 21st century the majority indians selected hardcore hindu nationalist as there prime minister ,,,



This realization must be initiated from where Islam started, they should take the first step in removing sectarian divide yet they are the ones fueling it. They have the money and resources to help weaker Muslims countries yet all they do is lick the boots of west.


----------



## imran rashid

Post Colonnial said:


> So let's say a retired gen takes up some position somewhere: immediately you talk about ummah and Pak influence etc. There is no ummah. All you have is factions beating up each other, both in the name of islam, ummah and what not. Just another name for killing and terrorism. You guys shouting ummah is no different from Al Sharpton shouting 'police brutality' when the water pressure is low in his suit
> Unfortunately such illiterate and most stupid jahil like you are still exist and also on this forum


----------



## EnggineerShahjehan

Bombaywalla said:


> I don't expect you to understand the difference given where you come from.


Modi is a fundamental hindu nationalist. Chapter Close



F86 Saber said:


> This realization must be initiated from where Islam started, they should take the first step in removing sectarian divide yet they are the ones fueling it. They have the money and resources to help weaker Muslims countries yet all they do is lick the boots of west.


I can smell sectarian hatred from ur comment, majority of people speak about things they have no first hand experience of, and as a muslim ur task is not to check if any one else is doing its job or not, u r to be asked about ur task? And yes i wish pray n hope muslims will come under a banner,,, obviously if ALLAH wills.



Zaheer1971 said:


> You do realise this so called Islamic military alliance is formed to fight for only Saudi interests. Ever heard their sane voices on Kashmiris or rohingyas. They are Muslims too.


I only know there is a need for it, whether its Pakistan, Saudi, Turkey, Iran, Indonesia,,,, some one needs to lead and group all them together. The first step is necessary.


----------



## F86 Saber

EnggineerShahjehan said:


> Modi is a fundamental hindu nationalist. Chapter Close
> 
> 
> I can smell sectarian hatred from ur comment, majority of people speak about things they have no first hand experience of, and as a muslim ur task is not to check if any one else is doing its job or not, u r to be asked about ur task? And yes i wish pray n hope muslims will come under a banner,,, obviously if ALLAH wills.
> 
> 
> I only know there is a need for it, whether its Pakistan, Saudi, Turkey, Iran, Indonesia,,,, some one needs to lead and group all them together. The first step is necessary.



That's the thing, i do have first hand experience of how Arabs treat us and how they flare sectarian hatred, i lived and worked in UAE for 2 years and saw first hand how the locals treated us. My brother in law was grilled by the UAE immigration department and his visa renewal was delayed by 3 months only because his last name is Hussain although he is a Sunni. You can wish and pray all you want but Allah helps those who help themselves.


----------



## EnggineerShahjehan

F86 Saber said:


> That's the thing, i do have first hand experience of how Arabs treat us and how they flare sectarian hatred, i lived and worked in UAE for 2 years and saw first hand how the locals treated us. My brother in law was grilled by the UAE immigration department and his visa renewal was delayed by 3 months only because his last name is Hussain although he is a Sunni. You can wish and pray all you want but Allah helps those who help themselves.


If the same thing would have happened in US (which does happen not only in US but in all countries in the world around ), but u point out arabs thats y i said i smell sectarianism (on basis of nationalism-the hatred towards arabs) , i had a group of arab friends in my uni days and 6 of my friends are currently working inside saudi arabia, and no one tells me about miss treatment,,, You see the world as u are.



Zaheer1971 said:


> OK, then you would also have got a plan. Tell me how you would make Iran join IMA by defeating them in Yemen.


I don't have plan i have a thought wish and hope,,,,It is the thought process that is required before planning and execution.


----------



## mzeeshanfahd

too much speculation .... let the details emerge and then it would be better to discuss ..... instead of blindly converting it a shia/sunni or saudi/iran quarrel ..... lets just not start foolishly ...... haven't we had enough dead bodies already ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EnggineerShahjehan

Bombaywalla said:


> LOL Again, I don't expect you to understand for you've been brought up in pakistan.


And u r from india. what difference do it make? Being indian does it makes u more intelligent? Really


----------



## senses

Can this military alliance help pakistan if need arises, is there any possibility that alliance will invade afghanstian?


----------



## F86 Saber

EnggineerShahjehan said:


> If the same thing would have happened in US (which does happen not only in US but in all countries in the world around ), but u point out arabs thats y i said i smell sectarianism (on basis of nationalism-the hatred towards arabs) , i had a group of arab friends in my uni days and 6 of my friends are currently working inside saudi arabia, and no one tells me about miss treatment,,, You see the world as u are.
> 
> 
> I don't have plan i have a thought wish and hope,,,,It is the thought process that is required before planning and execution.



You have no idea what you are talking about, Westerners treating Muslims badly is same as Muslims treating Muslims badly? Sorry but i have traveled a lot around the world and i was never treated the way i was treated in the Middle East. Now i will say that you lack first hand experience, i am sure all the members here living, working or having experience of GCC will tell you how horrible the Arabs actually are and especially towards Pakistanis.


----------



## MadDog

MM_Haider said:


> RIP Pakistan's relations with Iran... I hope our nuclear arsenal remains safe since so many friendly countries want it .. ! last but not least, Raheel Sharif will be losing the respect he earned by making his hands dirty in the Secterian war



Don't think so, Iran will be kept in loop to be made part of CPEC. Russia seeks to amalgamate EuroAsian Economic Council into CPEC , Iran's economic integration with the region is natural especially at a time when anti Iran US President is assuming office. 
With Saudis its a different relationship, no bilateral relationship in today's world is a zero sum game

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

Khaja Asif would know a little as this was above and beyond his position. He would've heard from somebody that this has happened.


----------



## mr.robot

> *Misbah should take retirement now and become the captain of 34 Islamic countries Cricket team*.


----------



## The SC

HAIDER said:


> Its off topic , but Arab never united under arab command. Word is so beautiful " under the banner of Islam" , in reality , whole arab history filled with family feuds. Again read how Turkish enter inside arabs.


What was prophet Mohamed (PBUH) and his united Arabs?
Anyways this is about the appointment of a Pakistani General to some position he deserves.., it is good for him and for the Islamic coalition against terrorism..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EnggineerShahjehan

F86 Saber said:


> You have no idea what you are talking about, Westerners treating Muslims badly is same as Muslims treating Muslims badly? Sorry but i have traveled a lot around the world and i was never treated the way i was treated in the Middle East. Now i will say that you lack first hand experience, i am sure all the members here living, working or having experience of GCC will tell you how horrible the Arabs actually are and especially towards Pakistanis.


Do u know the realities , insights the depths more or the decision makers at GHQ? Obviously people in GHQ and if this decision has come from the highest level so be assure this is for the well being of fellow Pakistanis and Muslims in general. Every person has its own point of view, u may be right , but im right as well. May ALLAH unite us muslims other wise i see total destruction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mr.robot

mzeeshanfahd said:


> too much speculation .... let the details emerge and then it would be better to discuss ..... instead of blindly converting it a shia/sunni or saudi/iran quarrel ..... lets just not start foolishly ...... haven't we had enough dead bodies already ....


It is the same alliance which was opposed by Parliment in Saudi-Yemen conflict.


----------



## AAhadSSG

Great achievement .


----------



## ejaz007

senses said:


> Can this military alliance help pakistan if need arises, is there any possibility that alliance will invade afghanstian?



Let the alliance become reality first and then we shall know the purpose this alliance has been created for.

As far as Afghanistan is concerned we can take care of them we do not need help just a decision.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHACHA"G"

*To much confusion !! I stile believes , RS will not take any active role in this alliance, He may join this for "Really Building Alliance" , I mean turning a dream into reality .
He may setup Command and Control network with all other sub systems mainly, Also to cover legal sides . In reality its nightmare to create Military alliance of 39+ countries (All different from each other , all have there own goals , etc.). Then He can be adviser, like , how to take different actions on grounds etc........
So basically This is Main and only First Step Forward for This Alliance so fare. Now its look like countries really want to make this alliance seriously (I hope so).
Rest it will take time to have any thing out of this, I will wait and see what happen next. *


----------



## Arsala.nKhan

تیری چولیں ابھی سے ہی ھل گئی ہیں ادھر پاکستان میں پانامہ نے تیرے شریف خداؤں کو ذلت سے دوچار کیا اور ادھر عراق شام میں ان دایش کے کتوں کو ذلیل و رسوا کیا جو جان کی امان پانے کے لیے مجاہدوں کے اگے بھیک مانگ رہے ہیں عبرت پکڑو


----------



## Verve

Arabs are actually scared hence the formation of this alliance in the first instance. Writing is clear on the wall for all muslim nations from the fires West is starting in ME and the fuel being provided to the organisations such as ISIS.

If one was to look at all this in the context of the Greater Israel map (that Zionists deny just as they do the Protocols), it's not difficult to make sense of it all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

Arsala.nKhan said:


> تیری چولیں ابھی سے ہی ھل گئی ہیں ادھر پاکستان میں پانامہ نے تیرے شریف خداؤں کو ذلت سے دوچار کیا اور ادھر عراق شام میں ان دایش کے کتوں کو ذلیل و رسوا کیا جو جان کی امان پانے کے لیے مجاہدوں کے اگے بھیک مانگ رہے ہیں عبرت پکڑو



What is this?


----------



## The Eagle

Let it be declared as officially first that Khawaja Asif tried to comment only. The rumors are around since long even when RS was COAS and reportedly was offered to take such seat. However, then few sources told that actually RS demanded the full authority of Coalition Force that even can resolve matters between nations which indicates that it isn't simply an advisory seat but seems like everyone agreed hence the circulating/unconfirmed reports of him being appointed as Chief of Islamic Military Alliance. 

In my personal opinion, I don't think so that RS will accept a mere advisor seat but only time will tell though such appointment is going to benefit all the countries in long run. I hope that he will be having the powers of all as a decision maker as well however, when it comes to coalition forces, decision are always made after mutual understandings.


----------



## MM_Haider

MadDog said:


> Don't think so, Iran will be kept in loop to be made part of CPEC. Russia seeks to amalgamate EuroAsian Economic Council into CPEC , Iran's economic integration with the region is natural especially at a time when anti Iran US President is assuming office.
> With Saudis its a different relationship, no bilateral relationship in today's world is a zero sum game


Bro it is not economic issue and keeping Iran in loop .. RS will be leading a coalition which is inherently against Iran! You know what in the 39 countries coalition, Iran and Yemen are not included! does this ring a bell?


----------



## Post Colonnial

Khanate said:


> You're projecting your own "*deep deep sense of insecurity*" on others. Wake up and smell the poo. This is classic Indian inferiority complex.



pre-teen immaturity showing in your just repeating what you're told. anyway it is no big deal. Enjoy the new year.


----------



## IceCold

The SC said:


> This is no bunch of rich spoiled brats:


More like boys with shiny toys. When it comes to real fighting we all know how capable the arabs really are. Again no offense to anybody. I for one would like a capable arab military force but lets call spade a spade at the moment.


----------



## Post Colonnial

let the man retire in peace and enjoy some consulting and advisory fee from the gulf sheiks like millions of desis do - when some of you try to turn it into the second coming of christ it sounds just silly. If you have not learned over so many centuries that the concept of muslim ummah etc are just hallucinated vaporware you will never learn. Want proof? just look at how many so called ummah countries are killing each other right now. The only muslim majority countries that have made any developmental and economic progress are those that control their religious factions and keep them inside strict bounds.

I really don't mean to insult you guys - just want you to see reality. Generations of you have fallen prey for the romanticised nonsensical notions of caliphate and ummah and what not. That leads some poor children, even those born and growing up developed countries under muslim parentage, to buy this nonsense and next thing you know, they do a trip to syria or pakistan or afghanistan or worse to isis camps! for your own childrens' sake, you guys should stop this!


----------



## aziqbal

F86 Saber said:


> You should ask the Arabs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if they want to use him as someone to take the blame then they might put their egos aside.



Forget about the Arabs 300 million of them couldn't handle 6 million Jews over last 60. Years

I'm not talking about the people but the courpt leaders

Many Arab people are very intelligent and follow the proper Islam they are good people in them 

Pakistan is the only Muslim nuclear nation full stop it ends there

This is the problem with us , why are we always comparing ourselves to Arabs

We are always looking for others to take the lead and asking "well what have they done " or "why should we do it when they don't " why have this lazy attitude

Pakistan is Pakistan we need to take the lead on things we can bring a very heavy stick to the table

Pakistan has never been as powerful it is today ever in its history

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

Post Colonnial said:


> let the man retire in peace and enjoy some consulting and advisory fee from the gulf sheiks like millions of desis do - when some of you try to turn it into the second coming of christ it sounds just silly. If you have not learned over so many centuries that the concept of muslim ummah etc are just hallucinated vaporware you will never learn. Want proof? just look at how many so called ummah countries are killing each other right now. The only muslim majority countries that have made any developmental and economic progress are those that control their religious factions and keep them inside strict bounds.
> 
> I really don't mean to insult you guys - just want you to see reality. Generations of you have fallen prey for the romanticised nonsensical notions of caliphate and ummah and what not. That leads some poor children, even those born and growing up developed countries under muslim parentage, to buy this nonsense and next thing you know, they do a trip to syria or pakistan or afghanistan or worse to isis camps! for your own childrens' sake, you guys should stop this!



None of your concern. Worry about your own affairs, do not butt in to ours!

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Pakistan needs to take charge in Muslim world....

We are widely accepted in Muslim World....We can stabilize quite Muslim world if we want...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LeGenD

Kaptaan said:


> What makes me so sure? Well Arabs - I mean the 'real Arabs' of the peninsula who have the oil have gotten very arrogant. Their heads are floating in the skies and from that elevated position they look down at Pakistani's even if they need them to do their dirty work. The only people they see eye to eye or respect are Americans, British, French and other Europeans (in that order) and I can't see how they would place a Pakistani in command of a alliance force where he would be the *numero uno*. Advisor yes or consultant hidden* away* from the public limelight but with full glory of command nah!
> 
> I don't know if you guy's know about Battle of Khafji. This was fought in the First Gulf War when a Iraqi armoured battalion drove straight into the Saudi border town of Khafji trapping two US Marine recon platoons. This action caught the American's by surprise and everybody including Saudi's high tailed it out of that town. Then a Saudi and Qatari battle group was sent in to take back Khafji and save the American's. In the tough hand to hand fighting that followed the Saudi's ran away but the Qatari unit held ground and shouldered most of the battle leading to eventally the Iraqi's being thrown out.
> 
> Link > https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Khafji
> 
> What most people did not know was that most of the Qatari unit was made of contract Pakistani soldiers. However their heroism was 'stolen' when the Saudi General (some Prince) took all the credit and Pakstani contribution was buried in history books. This is typical example of Saudi's or other Arabs do.
> 
> I mean if KSA or rest of GCC had shred of real respect for Pakistan instead of 'buying out' piecemeal our skills I would ask @Zarvan and other cheerleaders for the ummah why did they NOT hire Pakistan Army to kick the Iraqi's out of Kuwait? Either they thought Pakistan was incapable or they much preferred to hand over $100 billion to America to get the job done.
> 
> Can you imagine if they had given that job to Pakistan? It would have given Pakistan a chance to make it's name in history and earn over $100 billion enough to buy all those toys PDF'ers dream of. Also no 'kaffir' army would have stepped their foot on the soil of KSA. Instead they hired the 'Jarheads' to do the job. So much for Muslim Ummah !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in 2017 I hardly expect these people to privilage a Pakistan by placing him in a* command level* position that enjoys *widespread publicity* in the *open* that goes against the stereotype that has been built up in GCC of Pakistan as 'Miskeen'. It is for this reason I would would be most surprised if I am wrong.


Are you seriously entertaining the notion that Pakistan could take care of Iraqi military juggernaut in 1991? This is some serious overreaching on your part.

Qatari regiment might have fought bravely but it was not enough to take care of Iraqi mechanized divisions that invaded Khafji on its own. American firepower was there and invaluable. Not to forget that USAF had softened those Iraqi mechanized divisions earlier during the air campaign phase of the Gulf War. Imagine if those divisions were fresh and at full strength and Americans were not there. They would have eaten Saudi and Qatari regiments alive and much more.

Why do we have to suspect motives of Saudi Arabia in every matter? They are in the Middle East and would have contemplated all options after Kuwait was occupied. They figured out that GCC could not take care of the threat by itself and even if more Islamic states joined, the coalition would still not be good enough. So instead of taking chances, they called the best and the gamble paid off.

Iraq had demonstrated the capability and political will for a long-term conventional conflict and Saudi Arabia could not afford a war of such scale. Other friendly Islamic countries were far from military juggernauts themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Haris Mansoor

HAIDER said:


> When Gen Raheel retired , he said , he will work with Army welfare trust for the families of dead and injured soldiers during the war on terrorism. Seems like, he took decision very recently.


Yes after retirement, he is not retired yet, he is in service Chief of Army (IMA)


----------



## WaLeEdK2

LeGenD said:


> Are you seriously entertaining the notion that Pakistan could take care of Iraqi military juggernaut in 1991? This is some serious overreaching on your part.
> 
> Qatari regiment might have fought bravely but it was not enough to take care of Iraqi mechanized divisions that invaded Khafji on its own. American firepower was there and invaluable. Not to forget that USAF had softened those Iraqi mechanized divisions earlier during the air campaign phase of the Gulf War. Imagine if those divisions were fresh and at full strength and Americans were not there. They would have eaten Saudi and Qatari regiments alive and much more.
> 
> Why do we have to suspect motives of Saudi Arabia in every matter? They are in the Middle East and would have contemplated all options after Kuwait was occupied. They figured out that GCC could not take care of the threat by itself and even if more Islamic states joined, the coalition would still not be good enough. So instead of taking chances, they called the best and the gamble paid off.
> 
> Iraq had demonstrated the capability and political will for a long-term conventional conflict and Saudi Arabia could not afford a war of such scale. Other friendly Islamic countries were far from military juggernauts themselves.


The Iraqi military in it's prime under saddam was the 4th largest in the world. They had about 4000 tanks around 900 aircraft total. Though they had large numbers the Americans had vastly superior technology.


----------



## jha

Not everyone is happy.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817640293206003712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817650399238819846

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817651505511677952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817658092854902785


----------



## Indus Pakistan

LeGenD said:


> Are you seriously entertaining the notion that Pakistan could take care of Iraqi military juggernaut in 1991? This is some serious overreaching on your part.


Yes, indeed there was huge overreach on my part.

The demography I am addressing has other notions - not quite as well founded on 'ground realities' that you so ably demonstrated in your post. So as they say 'differant horses for diffeant courses' I was following a path that is preferred by this demographic - the favourite being Pak is the strongest military power in the muslim world and if unleashed our Al-Khalid Armoured Divisions would not stop till they reached Marocco and along the way taken a detour to squash that Zionist pest - Israel.

What I am really trying to wake our deluded folk is KSA is just another country that is out to look out for it's interests - the fact that the prophet (pbuh) was born there is entirely incidental to the reality as it exists today. KSA does not in any way confer anything special to Pakistan beyond it's interests and Pakistani's shoul;d not get all misty eyed about this country. They should look at it through the hard, cold prism of self interest. However you know they rarely do this when the name of KSA is brought up.

For example @Khafee brought up the supposed help KSA gave to Pakistan in 1999. Overlooking the fact that USA has given far more aid, military or otherwise to Pakistan then any other country yet we don't sing songs about USA or our legs don't go gooeey the moment 'America' is mentioned. Indeed on the contrary hostile thoughts pour out.


----------



## Kundara

HAIDER said:


> Defence Minister Khawaja Muhammad Asif on Friday confirmed the recent development that former army chief General (retd) Raheel Sharif was made the chief of 39-nation Islamic military coalition to combat terrorism.
> 
> Speaking during a talk show at _Geo TV_, Asif admitted that an agreement in this regard was finalised few days back; however, the defence minister said he didn’t have much information at the moment about the details of the said agreement.
> 
> Asif said that the decision was taken after taking the incumbent government into confidence and “it was finalised here first”.
> 
> The defence minister said that any such assignment or posting requires proper clearance from the government and General Headquarters (GHQ) both and confirmed that the due process was followed before finalising the agreement. He was, however, unaware of the exact details.
> 
> “As you are aware that this thing was in the pipeline for quite some time and the prime minister was also part of the deliberations,” Asif said.
> 
> He was of the opinion that formation of such an alliance is a good step, as the “Muslim _Ummah_ is in a spot of bother right now and needs unity among its ranks”.
> 
> Pakistan had initially found itself in the crosshairs of Middle Eastern politics as Saudi Arabia named it as part of its newly formed military alliance of Muslim countries meant to combat terrorism, without first getting its consent.
> 
> However, after initial ambiguity, the government had confirmed its participation in the alliance, but had said that the scope of its participation would be defined after Riyadh shared the details of the coalition it was assembling.




Now Arabs can blame a Non Arab for any failure .

Remember UAE’s Minister of State for Foreign Affairs Dr Anwar Mohammed Gargash told *Pakistan to fall in line.*I think this is an after effect of the *UAE minister warning to Pakistan of ‘heavy price for ambiguous stand’ on Yemen" . *


----------



## Cool_Soldier

That's complicated process.
But it is honour for PAK Army and Pakistan to become head of this Alliance.
We should try to bring in other friends too specially IRAN to make this alliance not Controversial.
G -Raheel Job is to develop military strategy against terrorism not political consensus.


----------



## Khanate

Post Colonnial said:


> pre-teen immaturity showing in your just repeating what you're told. anyway it is no big deal. Enjoy the new year.




Projecting once again.

Though "Pre-teen immaturity" does explain your earlier post.


----------



## Post Colonnial

Verve said:


> None of your concern. Worry about your own affairs, do not butt in to ours!



I wish that was the case - unfortunately when you guys do not parent your kids properly and let them get influenced by such radical crap we are all impacted. Again,do not mean it as insult but we are in a connected world and your screw ups affect everyone



Khanate said:


> Projecting once again.
> 
> Though "Pre-teen immaturity" does explain your earlier post.



you juts proved my point. Please grow up. adios. Ignoring any further nonsense from you.


----------



## Cookie Monster

xyxmt said:


> there is no Islamists terrorist but hired criminals who only prey on weak.


Agreed.

I'm not fond of this term either. If someone was truly Islamist, they wouldn't harm anyone. If they harm people then they are not at all Islamist(Muslims).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khanate

Post Colonnial said:


> you juts proved my point. Please grow up. adios. Ignoring any further nonsense from you.




As expected, more immature behavior.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Kundara said:


> Now Arabs can blame a Non Arab for any failure .
> 
> Remember UAE’s Minister of State for Foreign Affairs Dr Anwar Mohammed Gargash told *Pakistan to fall in line.*I think this is an after effect of the *UAE minister warning to Pakistan of ‘heavy price for ambiguous stand’ on Yemen" . *


UAE and its wet dreams of threat ....treating Pakistan like slave state ...


----------



## qaisar

ejaz007 said:


> What is this?



[emoji23][emoji23] This is PTI cyber force. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## The SC

IceCold said:


> More like boys with shiny toys. When it comes to real fighting we all know how capable the arabs really are. Again no offense to anybody. I for one would like a capable arab military force but lets call spade a spade at the moment.


It depends which Arabs are you talking about.. even Militias have given serious trouble to coalitions in Iraq and Syria, Lebanon Hezbollah was also a good example, so it just depends on circumstances,,,But it would be nice to know the facts behind your thoughts of the Arabs, since they are the only ones doing the real fighting in the last 2 decades, unfortunately most of the time they were fighting each other as proxies of some other forces....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imadul

HAIDER said:


> Gen Raheel is sane and honest person and knows well his place. Remember he going for military structural management , not taking Pakistan army with him. Middle East is facing huge threat from ISIS type extremism and they want to use his previous successful achievement to root out terrorism in the region and that's the message .Remember arab never united under one arab, there is always someone lead from outside, go over the history of Ottoman empire.



For technical reasons like training, logistics, and org, yes. He is pracrical but lacked strategic depth. Started actions agianst corruption alongside terrorism but gave it up when found it is very difficult. All corrupts left one by one, seemed he has to agree on compromise. 
At any rate his presence will enhance Pakistan's stock amongst Arabs. But this decision is typical of Pakistani style decision-making. iran will remain suspicious. Lets see.


----------



## HAIDER

imadul said:


> For technical reasons like training, logistics, and org, yes. He is pracrical but lacked strategic depth. Started actions agianst corruption alongside terrorism but gave it up when found it is very difficult. All corrupts left one by one, seemed he has to agree on compromise.
> At any rate his presence will enhance Pakistan's stock amongst Arabs. But this decision is typical of Pakistani style decision-making. iran will remain suspicious. Lets see.


Its still undefined what he will do ? a soldier in unknown terrain and command soldiers of different culture. ...well......don t know what to say.


----------



## imadul

aziqbal said:


> Hope we Muslim can be united but America for sure will not allow it
> 
> If this force will deploy to protect Muslims like in Myanmar, Kashmir and Bosnia great it's a good step
> 
> If it's going to wage war in Yemen, Syria and Iraq then I hope we are not part of this alliance
> 
> Any war which allows Muslims to divide Pakistan has stayed away in past and should stay away in future
> 
> Raheel is the best man for the job, nuclear power and madinah and Makkah a fantastic combination Muslims have never been this powerful before we just need the guts
> 
> I sincerely hope this alliance is a success


Lots of confusion, who analysed consequences, siloed decision-making. Now lot will depend upon how Gen conducts matters and himself, we will also know if he can lead Pakistan in the future.


----------



## HAIDER

KARACHI: Defence Minister Khawaja Asif’s remarks during a TV programme on Friday that former army chief Gen Raheel Sharif is poised to head a Saudi-led military alliance sparked a debate on Saturday with many criticising the general for the decision.

The minister had indirectly confirmed during a Geo News programme that Gen Raheel had been made the chief of the 39-nation coalition established to combat terrorism. There was no official confirmation or denial from the government, the Inter-Services Public Relations, Saudis or even from Gen Raheel’s side on Saturday.

With over 9,500 tweets, Raheel Sharif was trended on Twitter the whole day on Saturday. From a few politicians to retired officers of the armed forces, anchor persons, journalists, intellectuals — all questioned the decision of a former Pakistani army chief to join a foreign military alliance less than two months after his retirement.

However, most politicians having verified Twitter accounts refrained from commenting on the issue on the social media.

Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf leader Asad Umar was among the few politicians who shared his thoughts on Twitter and termed the move unfortunate.

He tweeted: “Raheel Sharif accepting to become head of a military alliance which parliament of Pakistan had decided not to become part of is unfortunate.”

The Majlis Wahdat-i-Muslimeen posted a statement on its website in which its secretary general, Allama Raja Nasir Abbas, expressed concern over the move and said that it was against the interest of Pakistan. He said that the former army chief must refuse this appointment.

A spokesman for the outlawed Ahle Sunnat Wal Jamaat told Dawn that his party fully supported the move as it would be a great honour for the whole country if a former army chief headed an alliance of 39 Islamic countries against terrorism.

Retired Lt Gen Abdul Qayyum, who is a leader of the ruling Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz, said that leading the 39-nation military alliance would be an honour for the country. He, however, rejected the allegation that the military coalition was against any country or a sect. “Joining the Saudi-led military force is our religious obligation,” he told reporters at a function in Wah Cant.

In a tweet, anchor Asma Shirazi questioned: “What if a general accepts the offer of becoming a chief of an alliance against Saudis #RaheelSharif”.

*However, there were some people who believed that the defence minister deliberately spoke about a move that has yet to be finalised.*

_Columnist Dr Muhammad Taqi tweeted: “One gets a sense that Khawaja Asif Sb may’ve spoken too soon; trying to throw Raheel Salahuddin Sharif Ayyubi under the public opinion bus?”_

On the contrary, an overwhelming number of tweets from common users hailed the decision and praised the general for his “successful” efforts in combating terrorism in the country.

Cricketer Ahmed Shahzad tweeted that he was proud that Pakistan was working to combat terrorism under the leadership of Gen Raheel.

Hundreds of people congratulated Gen Raheel on the social media. “A solider is always a solider doesn’t matter whether he’s on duty or not “Raheel Sharif”,” reads a tweet.

_Published in Dawn, January 8th, 2017



Khawaja Asif on vengeance ?????????????????_


----------



## Hassan Guy

Criticism of him heading this useless alliance is well justified.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cent4

Hassan Guy said:


> Criticism of him heading this useless alliance is well justified.


How is this criticism justified ? What is your concern.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AshishDelhi

Cent4 said:


> How is this criticism justified ? What is your concern.


What would be his approach or tactics in Yemen? Does strategy in Pakistan work here too?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

It's a great move. Would have been good to get Iran onboard. We ALL have a stake at tackling terrorism. We are all affected. Recent bloodshed in our brotherly nation Türkiye reminds us that, grimly

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Asfandyar Bhittani

And here i Thought He Couldn't Be More Perfect.


Hassan Guy said:


> Criticism of him heading this useless alliance is well justified.



A lion doesn't concern itself with the opinion of sheep.



AshishDelhi said:


> What would be his approach or tactics in Yemen? Does strategy in Pakistan work here too?



Hopefully He will Work closely with Yemeni govt & address the situation accordingly considering their demands.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

AshishDelhi said:


> What would be his approach or tactics in Yemen? Does strategy in Pakistan work here too?



Pakistan is not getting militarily involved in Yemen. I can guarantee you that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AshishDelhi

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Pakistan is not getting militarily involved in Yemen. I can guarantee you that.


As far as I know Islamic coalition is majorly involved in Yemen only. It might talk about Palestine or terrorism in sierra leone etc but major action is in Yemen. Rahul shareef will head this now.


----------



## Cent4

AshishDelhi said:


> What would be his approach or tactics in Yemen? Does strategy in Pakistan work here too?


Overall counter terrorism approach is quite similar in every situation. We have been successful in containing it in Pakistan and we have helped few other countries in the past as well. As to what will his approach be nobody knows that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Hassan Guy said:


> Criticism of him heading this useless alliance is well justified.



yeah but what if future generals give in to demands of Saudis/ UAE/ other countries only with an eye of heading ' world muslim army' in the future? We all know that their requests are always dictated by their own domestic policy needs and take Pak for granted on these things. This is not a good precedent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

The SC said:


> It depends which Arabs are you talking about.. even Militias have given serious trouble to coalitions in Iraq and Syria, Lebanon Hezbollah was also a good example, so it just depends on circumstances,,,But it would be nice to know the facts behind your thoughts of the Arabs, since they are the only ones doing the real fighting in the last 2 decades, unfortunately most of the time they were fighting each other as proxies of some other forces....


We have seen in the Arab Israel conflict how they were trashed by a much smaller force. Yes they have been fighting but only in proxies to destabilize each other Syria, Iraq. This Iran vs Saudi rivalry is what led to Yemen war. And Saudi Arabia was hell bent to involve Pakistan into the war. If they are so capable indeed they wouldn't be needing Pakistan now would they?


----------



## Khanate

HAIDER said:


> There was no official confirmation or denial from the government, the Inter-Services Public Relations, Saudis or even from Gen Raheel’s side on Saturday.




All one needs to know. The rest is rumour mil and speculation.


----------



## Hassan Guy

Cent4 said:


> How is this criticism justified ? What is your concern.





Hassan Guy said:


> https://defence.pk/threads/general-...icers-for-saudi-alliance.470828/#post-9077693


----------



## I S I

AshishDelhi said:


> As far as I know Islamic coalition is majorly involved in Yemen only. It might talk about Palestine or terrorism in sierra leone etc but major action is in Yemen. *Rahul shareef* will head this now.


O bhai dawai nahiin pee kya aaj?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manidabest

we shouldnt get emotional if it says general raheel is going to head ISLAMIC alliance.... and i think our ex army chiefs shouldnt act like mercenaries after their retirement

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BRITISH

useless topic


----------



## HAIDER

Khanate said:


> All one needs to know. The rest is rumour mil and speculation.


But Khawaja saheb is so quick............mind boggling ...


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

Those who think its wrong should shoot themselves in heads with al this corruption going on in our country they should fix that


RAHEEL SHARIF keep up the good work and wipe these Yemen terrorist so i can here the really sponsor's of terrorist cry next door

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## !eon

Followers of Iranian mulla are not liking it. Had he joined Iranian backed Hizbullah, they would have been jumping high with joy.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## __Jihadi__

This is something interesting


----------



## ejaz007

AshishDelhi said:


> As far as I know Islamic coalition is majorly involved in Yemen only. It might talk about Palestine or terrorism in sierra leone etc but major action is in Yemen. *Rahul shareef* will head this now.



What would Sonia be thinking right now if she saw this post.


----------



## war&peace

Hie is retired and free do choose whatever he thinks is okay for him as long as it is not against Pakistan..by the way, he have taken approval from Army and they are all onboard.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AshishDelhi

ejaz007 said:


> What would Sonia be thinking right now if she saw this post.


Typo..what's the big deal. My point was that Pakistanis claimed it will not support Yemen war by spineless coalition. Now its mercenaries are getting involved then all Pakistanis started cheering for coalition.


----------



## !eon

AshishDelhi said:


> Typo..what's the big deal. My point was that Pakistanis claimed it will not support Yemen war by spineless coalition. *Now its mercenaries are getting involved* then all Pakistanis started cheering for coalition.



Prove it, else you are a liar: a usual Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cent4

Hassan Guy said:


> Rubbish.
> 
> What could be more worthless than this?
> 
> What will this Islamic alliance do for IDK - Kashmir or Palestine?
> 
> From honourably serving this country they are now working for the "royals" in Riyadh, Absolutely useless.
> 
> Forgive me for my Republican views, But this alliance is nothing more than to protect the Royal Family.
> 
> Which is in itself an outdated and joke of a system and concept.




As per my understanding the objective of this alliance is to combat terrorism. We don't need to concern ourselves with Palestine issue anymore. 
Any sort of Military alliance will not be a solution for Kashmir issue. 
We should do everything is our power to stop the terrorists if that means stopping them from overthrowing any M.E govts or create civil war like situation any any of these countries. Even if it looks like "protecting" the "Royal" family.



AshishDelhi said:


> Typo..what's the big deal. My point was that Pakistanis claimed it will not support Yemen war by spineless coalition. Now its mercenaries are getting involved then all Pakistanis started cheering for coalition.


At that time we were fighting terrorists ourselves. Even now the regular army is not getting involved.
Coalition is only solution. Americans and Europeans should not be dealing with this is the first place. Its time Muslims world start fixing these issues.



Zaheer1971 said:


> Agree with you. To lead a joint multi nation coalition force with an aim to cease terrorism in central Asia region by a Pakistani makes me a as a very proud. It furthers justifies that how the world respects our operation carried out in af-pak region and respects it. We should move ahead and let the men do his work.
> 
> Though my main concern is why khwaja is confirming these details instead of the men himself. As a defence minister of Pakistan Mr. Khwaja is simply outdoing the work done by Islamic republic of Pakistan by not confirming any stance on Yemen war. This I consider a major diplomatic error in terms with pakistani government.



Iranians should be included in this coalition, if we are resolve the terrorism issue. 
K.Asif is a moron.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AshishDelhi

Cent4 said:


> As per my understanding the objective of this alliance is to combat terrorism. We don't need to concern ourselves with Palestine issue anymore.
> Any sort of Military alliance will not be a solution for Kashmir issue.
> We should do everything is our power to stop the terrorists if that means stopping them from overthrowing any M.E govts or create civil war like situation any any of these countries. Even if it looks like "protecting" the "Royal" family.
> 
> 
> At that time we were fighting terrorists ourselves. Even now the regular army is not getting involved.
> Coalition is only solution. Americans and Europeans should not be dealing with this is the first place. Its time Muslims world start fixing these issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Iranians should be included in this coalition, if we are resolve the terrorism issue.
> K.Asif is a moron.


Do you realize that this coalition is just fighting in Yemen and supporting some rebels in Syria. It is a coalition against Iran blessed by america. You may interpret it in any way but you need to see the actions of masters of this coalition if you want to be factual.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cent4

AshishDelhi said:


> Do you realize that this coalition is just fighting in Yemen and supporting some rebels in Syria. It is a coalition against Iran blessed by america. You may interpret it in any way but you need to see the actions of masters of this coalition if you want to be factual.



What actions and which "Masters" are you referring to ?
Are you suggesting that everyone should leave Yemen as is, so it becomes another Iraq or Syria ?


----------



## AshishDelhi

Cent4 said:


> What actions and which "Masters" are you referring to ?
> Are you suggesting that everyone should leave Yemen as is, so it becomes another Iraq or Syria ?


I am saying Pakistanis on PDF claimed that Pakistan is neutral and bad mouthed this coalition. Now RS has joined same coalition and it has become some pious Islamic organization.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sohail.ishaque

Hassan Guy said:


> Criticism of him heading this useless alliance is well justified.


who told u it'll b useless ???? can u see the future,. this all depends on how this alliance is handled and if a proper person is given the chance, he might make it a good usefull allaince.. i don't know why all people become clairvoyant..had the goras people like ours in their nation then there wud never had b a NATO,.. let the alliance move and then there wud b problems but they can b ractified and it can b made into a proper shelter for Muslims which ummah desperately needs,..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cent4

AshishDelhi said:


> I am saying Pakistanis on PDF claimed that Pakistan is neutral and bad mouthed this coalition. Now RS has joined same coalition and it has become some pious Islamic organization.



The objections at that time were regarding direct involvement of Pakistan Army which is still my position. There is nothing wrong with advisory/leadership role taken by retired personals.


----------



## AshishDelhi

Cent4 said:


> The objections at that time were regarding direct involvement of Pakistan Army which is still my position. There is nothing wrong with advisory/leadership role taken by retired personals.


The role is not ordinary. Any success against Iran will be attributed to RS back home in Pakistan.


----------



## Devil Soul

*Sending Pak general to lead Saudi-led coalition inappropriate: analyst*
Home / Today's Paper / Top Story / Sending Pak general to lead Saudi-led coalition inappropriate: analyst
By Monitoring Desk
January 08, 2017
Print : Top Story

0
0








_Lt Gen (retd) Talat Masood says coalition not backed by all Muslim states_

ISLAMABAD: A senior Pakistani analyst believes that appointment of former Pak army chief General Raheel Sharif (retd) as Saudi led coalition chief is not appropriate.

In an interview with a foreign news agency, Lieutenant General Talat Masood (retd) said the whole coalition is controversial and heading an organization which does not have the full support of Muslim world is not a correct decision to be made.

Defence Minister Kh Muhammad Asif has confirmed the recent development that Gen Raheel was made the chief of Saudi led coalition.

Gen Talat Masood said that this coalition backs Saudi Arabia which is fighting war in Yemen and has its own interests. “There are many countries which are backing Saudi Arabia, but at the same time there are also countries which are opposing Saudi Arabia in Yemen,” he noted.

He said at the personal level, this appointment shows that Gen Raheel Sharif’s services during his three-year tenure as Pak army chief had been lauded and the Saudis appointed him on the basis of his performance, but the fact remains that this appointment has been done by the approval of Pakistani government, so there seems to be sort of approval of military engagement against Yemen by this coalition.

“One should be very careful while engaging in military operation in Yemen especially when there is no unanimity in the Muslim world specially regarding Yemen conflict,” said the analyst.

He was of the opinion that viewed the coalition cannot achieve its targets without key regional countries rather it could become a coalition against each other actually.

*MWM concerned over Gen Raheel’s joining Arab alliance army*
Home / Today's Paper / Top Story / MWM concerned over Gen Raheel’s joining Arab alliance army
January 08, 2017
Print : Top Story

0
0







ISLAMABAD: Majlis-e-Wahdat-e-Muslimeen (MWM) Secretary General Allama Raja Nasir Abbass has expressed grave concern on Gen (retd) Raheel Shareef's becoming head of the army of 39 Arab countries alliance adding that objectives and purpose of the formation of this alliance was still unclear.

The MWM central leader, in a statement issued here on Saturday, stated that international observers and world media was viewing the said Alliance would push the Islamic world in sectarian and linguistic war and divide them in combatant groups against each other.

Allama Nasir said if idea behind setting up of 39 Arab States Alliance was the security and safety of the Islamic world then it should first raise voice against incessant killings of the innocent people of Palestine and Held Kashmir and support them for resolution of these lingering problems.

Raja Nasir said that Pakistan in accordance with its foreign policy should play mediatory role in resolution of any dispute between two Islamic countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

WaLeEdK2 said:


> The Iraqi military in it's prime under saddam was the 4th largest in the world. They had about 4000 tanks around 900 aircraft total. Though they had large numbers the Americans had vastly superior technology.


True.

Although Iraqi war-machine was battle-hardened and well-equipped for an Asian country at that time, U.S. had advanced much further in the aspect of military capability than the rest of the world. Lessons from the war in Vietnam were taken at heart and digital revolution occurred 1980s, and a high-tech American war-machine was the end-result.

No country, other than U.S., was capable of tackling Iraq like that in 1991. In-fact, Russian and Chinese analysts had predicted an estimated 30,000 American casualties during this war (in advance) but they had no idea what U.S. was bringing to the table at that time.

Iraq had committed 50 divisions to the war. It would have thrashed a lesser coalition like GCC left and right. It is often said that Cold War ended with defeat of Saddam Hussein.



Kaptaan said:


> Yes, indeed there was huge overreach on my part.
> 
> The demography I am addressing has other notions - not quite as well founded on 'ground realities' that you so ably demonstrated in your post. So as they say 'differant horses for diffeant courses' I was following a path that is preferred by this demographic - the favourite being Pak is the strongest military power in the muslim world and if unleashed our Al-Khalid Armoured Divisions would not stop till they reached Marocco and along the way taken a detour to squash that Zionist pest - Israel.
> 
> What I am really trying to wake our deluded folk is KSA is just another country that is out to look out for it's interests - the fact that the prophet (pbuh) was born there is entirely incidental to the reality as it exists today. KSA does not in any way confer anything special to Pakistan beyond it's interests and Pakistani's shoul;d not get all misty eyed about this country. They should look at it through the hard, cold prism of self interest. However you know they rarely do this when the name of KSA is brought up.
> 
> For example @Khafee brought up the supposed help KSA gave to Pakistan in 1999. Overlooking the fact that USA has given far more aid, military or otherwise to Pakistan then any other country yet we don't sing songs about USA or our legs don't go gooeey the moment 'America' is mentioned. Indeed on the contrary hostile thoughts pour out.


My friend,

I see your point. However, I had to point out the overreaching aspect in your argument.

Think about it. Iraq had committed 50 divisions (about a million men in total) to the war in 1991 in order to prevent a breakthrough in Kuwait. And that force wasn't amateurish either.

Pakistani military didn't had cruise missiles, stealth aircraft, long-range bombers, aircraft carriers, aircraft with BVR and precision strike capabilities, JSTARS ground activity monitoring system, a huge network of satellites, powerful conventional bombs like Daisy Cutters, Apache gunship helicopters and M1A1 Abrams MBT at its disposal back then. On top of this, Pakistani military was not capable of conducting large-scale military operations during night-time or periods of darkness.

How many divisions do you think Pakistan could commit to that war and how could it shift a huge chunk of its military capability to that region in the first place? Could Pakistan even afford to leave its borders with India and Afghanistan largely unguarded in 1991? Can it even today?

Pakistani military capability is no where close to that of U.S. and geopolitical situations of both are also different. We are not a superpower and neither we are in the position to commit a huge force to a war in some other part of the world without compromising our own defensive posture. Not even close.

Overreaching in arguments do not make them credible. Saudi Arabia had thought through the scenario back then and we cannot fault it for seeking American intervention at that time.

Yes, GCC should have discouraged efforts of Bush administration to invade Iraq in 2003. But they all thought that downfall of Saddam Hussein is good for the entire region. They all miscalculated the magnitude and reach of jihadi mindset in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khanate

Sending Pak general to lead Saudi-led coalition inappropriate: Lt Gen Talat Masood (R)
*January 08, 2017*






ISLAMABAD: A senior Pakistani analyst believes that appointment of former Pakistan army chief General Raheel Sharif (R) as Saudi led coalition chief is not appropriate.

In an interview with a foreign news agency, Lieutenant General Talat Masood (R) said the whole coalition is controversial and heading an organization which does not have the full support of Muslim world is not a correct decision to be made.

Defence Minister Khawaja Asif has confirmed the recent development that Gen Raheel was made the chief of Saudi led coalition.

Lt Gen Talat Masood (R) said that this coalition backs Saudi Arabia which is fighting war in Yemen and has its own interests. “There are many countries which are backing Saudi Arabia, but at the same time there are also countries which are opposing Saudi Arabia in Yemen,” he noted.

He said at the personal level, this appointment shows that Gen Raheel Sharif’s services during his three-year tenure as Pak army chief had been lauded and the Saudis appointed him on the basis of his performance, but the fact remains that this appointment has been done by the approval of Pakistani government, so there seems to be sort of approval of military engagement against Yemen by this coalition.

“*One should be very careful while engaging in military operation in Yemen especially when there is no unanimity in the Muslim world specially regarding Yemen conflict*,” said the analyst.

He was of the opinion that the coalition cannot achieve its targets without key regional countries rather it could become a coalition against each other.


*Source: The News*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

Lets suppose, Gen Raheel does not take the offer. Will the war in Yemen stop ? Will the peace in the region restored ? It will lead towards more chaos and more bloodshed, and in the worst case, we may loose some of key regional allies. It is more suitable for Pakistan to keep the influence in the Arab world.
Creating a vacuum will allow others players to project their agendas in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Lets suppose, Gen Raheel does not take the offer. Will the war in Yemen stop ? Will the peace in the region restored ? It will lead towards more chaos and more bloodshed, and in the worst case, we may loose some of key regional allies. It is more suitable for Pakistan to keep the influence in the Arab world.
> Creating a vacuum will allow others players to project their agendas in the region.


Yes this Coalition has everything it only needs a good and honest Leader .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## graphican

Opinion of one person. Pass on.

Reactions: Like Like:

6


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

YousufSSG said:


> Yes this Coalition has everything it only needs a good and honest Leader .


Being such a "senior" analyst I could not understand how Talat Masood did not mentioned the effects if Pakistan loose the support of Arab world today and if the war in Yemen continues for a long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Khanate

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Being such a "senior" analyst I could not understand how Talat Masood did not mentioned the effects if Pakistan loose the support of Arab world today and *if the war in Yemen continues for a long time*.




Can you elaborate what will be the effects of a prolonged conflict in Yemen on Pakistan? Is it piracy you are worried about? Refugees?



P.s. There is also Houthi invasion of Pakistan.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

Khanate said:


> Can you elaborate what will be the effects of a prolonged conflict in Yemen on Pakistan? Is it piracy you are worried about? Refugees?
> 
> 
> P.s. There is also Houthi invasion of Pakistan.


It will be an indirect effect. Loosing historical romance of GCC.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ito

Iran sure will be unhappy. Saudis are slowly pulling Pakistan into its wars.


----------



## Cent4

AshishDelhi said:


> The role is not ordinary. Any success against Iran will be attributed to RS back home in Pakistan.


I didn't know this was against Iran. Are you saying Iran is supporting terrorists ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yaseen1

It is with the help of ALLAH ALMIGHTY and the training of ordinary soldiers of Pak Army that we are succeeding in war against terrorism .Raheel shareef alone can do nothing .People who are thinking that after he has become head of 35 countries coalition he can make things in Yemen and other middle east countries change very quickly should consider that it takes many years to build institution like Pak Army .Raheel Shareef is not going to fight in the battle field it is the ordinary soldier who is going to fight and success will depend on his training and capability.Pak Army is already training Arab forces for many years so appointment of Raheel Shareef doesnot matter much for this coalition of 35 Muslim countries

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

All those people who think Raheel Shareef made this decision of becoming head of this military alliance after getting retired are either seriously way too innocent or way to dumb. This decision was made when General Raheel was head of Army and entire Pakistani establishment along with Government are on board. So please grow up !!!!!!! and why is it good to join them well it is simple, on one side there is majority of Muslim world and even few of those who are not part of this alliance they still seriously don't like Iran. On the other hand we have Iran so I don't think anybody in Army is that dumb to thinking of staying neutral to please Iran and end up pissing our most important allies who have always stood by us.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Trango Towers

Hassan Guy said:


> Criticism of him heading this useless alliance is well justified.



Why do you think it's useless? 
The aim is to collectively fight terrorism.
When the poop hits the fan people like you complain.
When leaders try to do something people like you complain.
What do you have to offer the Ummah against terror.
Before you go on about Iran not being invited...well you can't have everything in life. When Iran formed an axis with Syria and Hezbollah they didn't invite Saudi Arabia either. 

Do answer

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sully3

AshishDelhi said:


> Typo..what's the big deal. My point was that Pakistanis claimed it will not support Yemen war by spineless coalition. Now its mercenaries are getting involved then all Pakistanis started cheering for coalition.


butt hurt indians stinking up the place by their hating.

mad ur indian soldiers are shit and no one wants them to work for them after retirement

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AshishDelhi

Sully3 said:


> butt hurt indians stinking up the place by their hating.
> 
> mad ur indian soldiers are shit and no one wants them to work for them after retirement


Typical Pakistani, resorting to cheap language when faced with reality.
So how much your great ex COAS get paid for his services?


----------



## NomanAli89

Devil Soul said:


> *MWM concerned over Gen Raheel’s joining Arab alliance army*
> Home / Today's Paper / Top Story / MWM concerned over Gen Raheel’s joining Arab alliance army
> January 08, 2017
> Print : Top Story
> 
> 0
> 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Majlis-e-Wahdat-e-Muslimeen (MWM) Secretary General Allama Raja Nasir Abbass has expressed grave concern on Gen (retd) Raheel Shareef's becoming head of the army of 39 Arab countries alliance adding that objectives and purpose of the formation of this alliance was still unclear.
> 
> The MWM central leader, in a statement issued here on Saturday, stated that international observers and world media was viewing the said Alliance would push the Islamic world in sectarian and linguistic war and divide them in combatant groups against each other.
> 
> Allama Nasir said if idea behind setting up of 39 Arab States Alliance was the security and safety of the Islamic world then it should first raise voice against incessant killings of the innocent people of Palestine and Held Kashmir and support them for resolution of these lingering problems.
> 
> Raja Nasir said that Pakistan in accordance with its foreign policy should play mediatory role in resolution of any dispute between two Islamic countries.



It is always fun too see when A** of Irani Tattuus in Pakistan catch fire

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Terrorism is now a global phenomena. Cleaning the mess in our house is not enough. I am glad to see him accepting such role, it will also bolster Pakistan's foreign relationship with brotherly nations

PS: I am against sending our soldiers to any foreign land but sharing the knowledge and attaining key positions is always welcome

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussain0216

Its is not Pakistan's responsibility to look after iran

why did iran allow india (our mortal enemy) to operate out of Chabahar, because it benefited iran and even uf it fails iran gets a free port and investment, At NO point did it think about Pakistan or our concerns 

Yet we have individuals here crying about iran


*what starts as counter terrorism could mature into a MAJOR MILITARY AND STRATEGIC ALLIANCE and Pakistan needs to get in, make connections, lead the way, set the pace etc etc

*
Pakistan could really benefit 

something might start slowly without much expectations but ut could GROW, MATURE AND EXPAND 

it would be nice to have iran to but that is upto iran


Dont look a gift horse in the mouth *how many countries get the chance to have major influence at the head of a multi nation alliance 
*

the muslim world will indeed rise, 1.7 billion people, massive land mass and resources any Pakistani who wants Pakistan to stand on the sidelines isnt thinking straight



AshishDelhi said:


> Typical Pakistani, resorting to cheap language when faced with reality.
> So how much your great ex COAS get paid for his services?



Forget getting paid think about how much influence we can get from this and how we can use it against our enemy india

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Anmol

Very Strange Indeed. Now killing your fellas..Where is the umaah!!This is where gentlemen India stands tall.Selling ursrlf for some cheap petrodollar , ain't we??


----------



## Kakaspai

ito said:


> Iran sure will be unhappy. Saudis are slowly pulling Pakistan into its wars.


iranian are more than glad


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

The world is passing through tectonic shifts where old systems and institutions and options and notions are crumbling down as if they are houses made with sticks. President-elect Trump has already termed the entire intelligence and diplomatic community as "stupid" - the mildest term possible- and is getting ready to put sacks of barley on their backs and march them around the streets in DC...

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## MadDog

MM_Haider said:


> Bro it is not economic issue and keeping Iran in loop .. RS will be leading a coalition which is inherently against Iran! You know what in the 39 countries coalition, Iran and Yemen are not included! does this ring a bell?



Yemen is included please check again. This alliance is ISIS specific.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

MM_Haider said:


> Bro it is not economic issue and keeping Iran in loop .. RS will be leading a coalition which is inherently against Iran! You know what in the 39 countries coalition, Iran and Yemen are not included! does this ring a bell?


Sir

Iran do not neee to worry about it. Its an organisation based on single agenda for elimination of terrorism. Its not for the sake of war between Saudi Arabia and Iran.

Once the terrorism have been defeated, I foresee no future for such a unity unless they want to devise Nato like structure in future which isn't going to happen due to disunity and disproportion of wealth between these countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Naara-e-Mastana

Raheel sharif is our hero and We (PAKISTANI) support him . to be honest we dont care about the iranian concerns and those who are at iranian side should go to iran .


----------



## Jaanbaz

Naara-e-Mastana said:


> Raheel sharif is our hero and We (PAKISTANI) support him . to be honest we dont care about the iranian concerns and those who are at iranian side should go to iran .



Are you really 66?


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

ito said:


> Iran sure will be unhappy. Saudis are slowly pulling Pakistan into its wars.


Sooner or later we have to join this war. I just don't understand our policy makers of staying neutral against the common hidden enemy state of iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

LeGenD said:


> True.
> 
> Although Iraqi war-machine was battle-hardened and well-equipped for an Asian country at that time, U.S. had advanced much further in military capabilities than the rest of the world. Lessons from earlier war in Vietnam and digital revolution were taken at heart.
> 
> No country, other than U.S., was capable of tackling Iraq like that in 1991. In-fact, Russian and Chinese analysts had predicted 30,000 American casualties in this war (in advance) but they had no idea what U.S. was bringing to the table this time.
> 
> Iraq had committed 50 divisions to the war. It would have thrashed a lesser coalition like GCC left and right. It is often said that Cold War ended with defeat of Saddam Hussein.
> 
> 
> My friend,
> 
> I see your point. However, I had to point out the overreaching aspect in your argument.
> 
> Think about it. Iraq had committed 50 divisions (about a million men in total) to the war in 1991 in order to prevent a breakthrough in Kuwait. And that force wasn't amateurish either.
> 
> Pakistan didn't had cruise missiles, stealth aircraft, long-range bombers, aircraft carriers, aircraft with BVR and precision strike capabilities, JSTARS ground activity monitoring system, a huge network of satellites, powerful conventional bombs like Daisy Cutters, Apache gunship helicopters and M1A1 Abrams MBT at its disposal back then. On top of all this, Pakistani military was not in the position to conduct large-scale military operations during night-time or periods of darkness.
> 
> How many divisions do you think Pakistan could commit to that war and how would it shift all that stuff to that region in the first place? Could Pakistan even afford to leave its borders with India and Afghanistan largely unguarded in 1991? Can it even today?
> 
> Pakistani military capability is no where close to that of U.S. and geopolitical situations of both are also different. We are not a superpower and neither we are in the position to commit a huge force to a war in some other part of the world without compromising our own defensive posture. Not even close.
> 
> Overreaching in arguments do not make them credible. Saudi Arabia had thought through the scenario back then and we cannot fault it for seeking American intervention at the time.
> 
> Yes, GCC should have discouraged efforts of Bush administration to invade Iraq in 2003. But they all thought that downfall of Saddam Hussein is good for the entire region. They all miscalculated the magnitude and reach of jihadi mindset in the region.



An excellent analysis. I would beg to disagree with some people about the the point that when KSA has actually called Pakistan for the help, they are severely opposing it despite of the fact that we all know financial and strategics benefits comes along with it. But, back there in 1991, when Pakistan was not called for the same thing, people are complaining, ignoring the reality that Iraq was much stronger at that time and Pakistan did not have any thing at all to fight even a smallest battle overseas.

Apart from this, USA did not came for any aid, US was a stockholder in the conflict. If Iqaq would have been able to consolidate its ground in the gulf, US interests (which consists of the security of Israel and control of crude oil resources ) in the region would have been seriously damaged.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xyxmt

It could be a professional jealousy, beside no one is sending Gen Raheel, he is not the employee of Pakistan Govt. anymore and he is doing this in his personal capacity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sady

I think in longer run Iran and SA will have to converge on single point. Old alliances will pave way to new ones looking east towards EuroAsian. Russia China can solve it both for Iran and SA. The real enemy is waiting in shadows to add in territory amidst all this chaos in M.E. If Iran thinks it is safe from assymetrical warfare then it is sadly mistaken. Sooner or later like SA it will be coming to its doors too. The need of the time is for Iran and SA to sit down and settle this non sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Doordie said:


> Those who think its wrong should shoot themselves in heads with al this corruption going on in our country they should fix that
> 
> 
> RAHEEL SHARIF keep up the good work and wipe these Yemen terrorist so i can here the really sponsor's of terrorist cry next door



Last time UAE asked for troops for yemen, you decided in the interest of sovereignty not to send them. This time if Raheel asks will you be able to deny? They've made tedha their ungli to get what they want. A sinecure post to Raheel to make him feel all important and massage your ego, in return get 1000s of Pak troops to fight in Yemen as a part of 'muslim coalition' leadership.


----------



## PakGuns

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Pakistan is not getting militarily involved in Yemen. I can guarantee you that.


Your guarantee??


----------



## ghilzai

!eon said:


> Followers Iranian mulla are not liking it. Had he joined Iranian backed Hizbullah, they would have been jumping high with joy.



Another confused fool, Raheel heading Arab alliance is no concern to anyone and especially Iran.

Alliance is toothless no real men in and full of incompetent fools, nothing achieved in Yemen and nothing will be achieved anywhere else.

Sad to see another Pakistani sell his soul for riyals to the arabs.



AshishDelhi said:


> Typical Pakistani, resorting to cheap language when faced with reality.
> So how much your great ex COAS get paid for his services?



For a few riyals more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Last time UAE asked for troops for yemen, you decided in the interest of sovereignty not to send them. This time if Raheel asks will you be able to deny? They've made tedha their ungli to get what they want. A sinecure post to Raheel to make him feel all important and massage your ego, in return get 1000s of Pak troops to fight in Yemen as a part of 'muslim coalition' leadership.






Did we send our Army to KSA No . Raheel Sharif is retired jus like I S I pasha he is in UAE. And even if we send our Army i will support it every bodies opinion is different. You should ask your government why did they do fake.surgical strike which was big insult and that poor soldier who is in our custody

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SrNair

Arabs are looking for some kind of miracle .
Gen Sharif is indeed professional .But his subordinates are inexperienced Arabs not his trained Pak collegues.
That is quite doubtful about results.


----------



## ghilzai

AshishDelhi said:


> The role is not ordinary. Any success against Iran will be attributed to RS back home in Pakistan.



And who is to do it?, who has the balls to take on the Iranians on the battlefield I don't see any semites coming forward.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## !eon

ghilzai said:


> Another confused fool, Raheel heading Arab alliance is no concern to anyone and especially Iran.
> 
> Alliance is toothless no real men in and full of incompetent fools, nothing achieved in Yemen and nothing will be achieved anywhere else.
> 
> Sad to see another Pakistani sell his soul for riyals to the arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> For a few riyals more.



Another retard came out of his cave started howling. Check the mulla's howl in above post of a member 
https://defence.pk/threads/ex-coas-career-move-sparks-debate.471403/page-3#post-9088554


----------



## Hassan Guy

ghilzai said:


> And who is to do it?, who has the balls to take on the Iranians on the battlefield I don't see any semites coming forward.


Only a US led coalition could do that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghilzai

!eon said:


> Another retard came out of his cave started howling. Check the mulla's howl in above post of a member
> https://defence.pk/threads/ex-coas-career-move-sparks-debate.471403/page-3#post-9088554



Mullah is correct, how come no voice raised for Kashmiris or Palestinians?, what and who is this alliance for or against? Iran if so then its a pipe dream.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

ghilzai said:


> And who is to do it?, who has the balls to take on the Iranians on the battlefield I don't see any semites coming forward.



Why are you crying about iran?


----------



## ghilzai

hussain0216 said:


> Why are you crying about iran?



Why you crying about arabs?.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Guy

ghilzai said:


> Mullah is correct, how come no voice raised for Kashmiris or Palestinians?, what and who is this alliance for or against? Iran if so then its a pipe dream.


Nothing more than to protect the "Royal" Family, apparently that 80 billion dollar defence budget wasn't enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghilzai

Hassan Guy said:


> Nothing more than to protect the "Royal" Family, apparently that 80 billion dollar defence budget wasn't enough.



Yup that's about it the royal family and the ummah bullshyte, Ummah being the black gold and riyals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

ghilzai said:


> Why you crying about arabs?.



The benefit in influence, to be part of and influential in a multi nation alliance is the sort of diplomatic coup nations dream of

Its up us to use it, make it grow snd successful 

What starts today as counter terrorism coukd be a major alliance tomorrow spread across the world, rather then kill it lets try to make a go of it


What will we get from iran? They moment they let india into into Chabahar regardless of our security concerns is the moment we should stop caring about Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghilzai

hussain0216 said:


> The benefit in influence, to be part of and influential in a multi nation alliance is the sort of diplomatic coup nations dream of
> 
> Its up us to use it, make it grow snd successful
> 
> What starts today as counter terrorism coukd be a major alliance tomorrow spread across the world, rather then kill it lets try to make a go of it
> 
> 
> What will we get from iran? They moment they let india into into Chabahar regardless of our security concerns is the moment we should stop caring about Iran



Iran is our kin and kith maybe not yours but of Baluch and pukhtoons, Arabs have done worse spread fundermentalism in to our country, sponsored terrorism and you know what in gulf states Indians are better treated and Indian products are better preferred then Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## !eon

ghilzai said:


> Mullah is correct, how come no voice raised for Kashmiris or Palestinians?, what and who is this alliance for or against? Iran if so then its a pipe dream.



I never mentioned RS or his force would be a threat to Iran anywhere, that's in your dream.
And that's what in retard mulla's dream. Mulla's Iran is no body in Pakistan matters. Rather, it's just a parasite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghilzai

!eon said:


> I never mentioned RS or his force would be a threat to Iran anywhere, that's in your dream.
> And that's what in retard mulla's dream. Mulla's Iran is no body in Pakistan matters. Rather, it's just a parasite.



So where is the voice of this alliance for Palestine and Kashmir?.


----------



## NomanAli89

See who is behind anti-Arab Anti-Raheel propaganda 
Innocents and Mazlooms of Pakistan and their sweet language

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Riz

HAIDER said:


> KARACHI: Defence Minister Khawaja Asif’s remarks during a TV programme on Friday that former army chief Gen Raheel Sharif is poised to head a Saudi-led military alliance sparked a debate on Saturday with many criticising the general for the decision.
> 
> The minister had indirectly confirmed during a Geo News programme that Gen Raheel had been made the chief of the 39-nation coalition established to combat terrorism. There was no official confirmation or denial from the government, the Inter-Services Public Relations, Saudis or even from Gen Raheel’s side on Saturday.
> 
> With over 9,500 tweets, Raheel Sharif was trended on Twitter the whole day on Saturday. From a few politicians to retired officers of the armed forces, anchor persons, journalists, intellectuals — all questioned the decision of a former Pakistani army chief to join a foreign military alliance less than two months after his retirement.
> 
> However, most politicians having verified Twitter accounts refrained from commenting on the issue on the social media.
> 
> Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf leader Asad Umar was among the few politicians who shared his thoughts on Twitter and termed the move unfortunate.
> 
> He tweeted: “Raheel Sharif accepting to become head of a military alliance which parliament of Pakistan had decided not to become part of is unfortunate.”
> 
> The Majlis Wahdat-i-Muslimeen posted a statement on its website in which its secretary general, Allama Raja Nasir Abbas, expressed concern over the move and said that it was against the interest of Pakistan. He said that the former army chief must refuse this appointment.
> 
> A spokesman for the outlawed Ahle Sunnat Wal Jamaat told Dawn that his party fully supported the move as it would be a great honour for the whole country if a former army chief headed an alliance of 39 Islamic countries against terrorism.
> 
> Retired Lt Gen Abdul Qayyum, who is a leader of the ruling Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz, said that leading the 39-nation military alliance would be an honour for the country. He, however, rejected the allegation that the military coalition was against any country or a sect. “Joining the Saudi-led military force is our religious obligation,” he told reporters at a function in Wah Cant.
> 
> In a tweet, anchor Asma Shirazi questioned: “What if a general accepts the offer of becoming a chief of an alliance against Saudis #RaheelSharif”.
> 
> *However, there were some people who believed that the defence minister deliberately spoke about a move that has yet to be finalised.*
> 
> _Columnist Dr Muhammad Taqi tweeted: “One gets a sense that Khawaja Asif Sb may’ve spoken too soon; trying to throw Raheel Salahuddin Sharif Ayyubi under the public opinion bus?”_
> 
> On the contrary, an overwhelming number of tweets from common users hailed the decision and praised the general for his “successful” efforts in combating terrorism in the country.
> 
> Cricketer Ahmed Shahzad tweeted that he was proud that Pakistan was working to combat terrorism under the leadership of Gen Raheel.
> 
> Hundreds of people congratulated Gen Raheel on the social media. “A solider is always a solider doesn’t matter whether he’s on duty or not “Raheel Sharif”,” reads a tweet.
> 
> _Published in Dawn, January 8th, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Khawaja Asif on vengeance ?????????????????_


Pak should stay natural in between Iran and saudia , just try to convince both countries don't play dirty games which USA and Jewish lobby trying them to play

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## !eon

ghilzai said:


> So where is the voice of this alliance for Palestine and Kashmir?.



Don't show me your pain, I can feel it on terrorist mulla's face
It's about terrorism. Not every alliance is for every problem in this world. And don't quote me again for propagation of foolish mulla's ideology.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## litman

the day muslims realize that the biggest terrorists among muslims are the leaders of saudi arab, iran, turkey,pakistan etc there will be some chance of peace in islamic world.


----------



## somebozo

He is a returned general and is free to go anywhere...Pasha is also serving in UAE...it speaks of growing Pakistani geo-political clout..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NomanAli89

ghilzai said:


> So where is the voice of this alliance for Palestine and Kashmir?.



What has alliance of Iran Syria Iraq and Hizbullaaaah has done for Kashmir or Palestine or rohingiya Muslims? or is it just an alliance to slaughter Sunnis and take over Saudi Arabia ?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sady

NomanAli89 said:


> See who is behind anti-Arab Anti-Raheel propaganda
> Innocents and Mazlooms of Pakistan and their sweet language


Well organised propaganda teams of Siphah Muhammadi. Some disguise as humanitarians, Journalists, Academicians or Social activists. Together with TTP these need proper treatment as well. Their networking in Security appratuses is noteworthy as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## somebozo

Hassan Guy said:


> Criticism of him heading this useless alliance is well justified.



Some iranian agents are not happy!



NomanAli89 said:


> What has alliance of Iran Syria Iraq and Hizbullaaaah has done for Kashmir or Palestine or rohingiya Muslims? or is it just an alliance to slaughter Sunnis and take over Saudi Arabia ?



Nill nadda nathing..Iran sponsered Jaish e Mohammedi And Hezbollah Pakistan and Syria sponsored Al Zukfikar for terrorist activities in Pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hussain0216

ghilzai said:


> Iran is our kin and kith maybe not yours but of Baluch and pukhtoons, Arabs have done worse spread fundermentalism in to our country, sponsored terrorism and you know what in gulf states Indians are better treated and Indian products are better preferred then Pakistanis.



Kith and kin means balls!!!!!

We are Pakistani and our primary objective is the strength of Pakistan Did your Iranian kith and kin care about you when they allowed india our mortal enemy access to Chabahar a sensitive area bordering Balochistan or did your afghan kith and kin care when their intelligence service aided RAW in sending TTP our way.


No iran thought of its OWN SELF INTEREST

so why are you crying for iran 


*I am not saying lets join this alliance for fun or love but for the collasal strategic coup it could be for us

Our only concern should be Pakistan!!!
If iran wants support then lets talk because india will be hurt one way or the other in Afghanistan and Iran *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sady

somebozo said:


> Some iranian agents are not happy!
> 
> 
> 
> Nill nadda nathing..Iran sponsered Jaish e Mohammedi And Hezbollah Pakistan and Syria sponsored Al Zukfikar for terrorist activities in Pakistan...


Identifying them with sectarian bias is way to go. There is no use being politically correct with these chaps. If the minority uses sectarian bias to harm national interest with loyalities lying elsewhere, they should be identified by their sect and exposed. We should call spade a spade. I would feel the same way for Wahhabi funded Salafist LeJ or ASWJ

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NomanAli89

sady said:


> Well organised propaganda teams of Siphah Muhammadi. Some disguise as humanitarians, Journalists, Academicians or Social activists. Together with TTP these need proper treatment as well. Their networking in Security appratuses is noteworthy as well.



Their networking is hitting the red line, while our intellectuals were busy in propagating bhai chara none of them planned how to stop their influence in Media politics security agencies and even middle management of army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sady

NomanAli89 said:


> Their networking is hitting the red line, while our intellectuals were busy in propagating bhai chara none of them planned how to stop their influence in Media politics security agencies and even middle management of army


I have witnessed the networking and the bias many times. The media is almost fully under their control. A minority is trying to keep majority hostage. Even in Army their full loyalities are with Iran if it clashes with Pakistans however there are many Shia friends who love Pakistan more than anything else and not automatically oblige to Irani mullahs.


----------



## somebozo

sady said:


> Identifying them with sectarian bias is way to go. There is no use being politically correct with these chaps. If the minority uses sectarian bias to harm national interest with loyalities lying elsewhere, they should be identified by their sect and exposed. We should call spade a spade. I would feel the same way for Wahhabi funded Salafist LeJ or ASWJ



Exactly...Follow the same policy as Hitler had towards Jews!
Identify people by their interests..not by their identity!


----------



## NomanAli89

sady said:


> I have witnessed the networking and the bias many times. The media is almost fully under their control. A minority is trying to keep majority hostage. Even in Army their full loyalities are with Iran if it clashes with Pakistans however there are many Shia friends who love Pakistan more than anything else and not automatically oblige to Irani mullahs.



It doesn't matter if few individuals here and there from that community do not support Iran but the majority is loyal to Iran their thoughts and actions are being controled by Iran and unfortunately we donot have a single MWM like hardline political party to counter Iranian narrative (without if's and but's), Everyone is either chanting Bhai chara or in the name of neutralism they are actually helping Iranian narrative to dominate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

ito said:


> Iran sure will be unhappy. Saudis are slowly pulling Pakistan into its wars.


did iran ever thought about Pakistan in establishing it's defence cooperation with our enemies.


Bedouin said:


> Saudis trying hard to bring Pakistan in and now Gen makes the wrong decision since any action against shia terrorist would be called Pakistani Gen killing us.


This coalition is not against shias. All the countries have a strong shia population but if iran want to play dirty sectarian game for it's political reasons then we should fight such snake in Islamic world.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sady

NomanAli89 said:


> It doesn't matter if few individuals here and there from that community do not support Iran but the majority is loyal to Iran their thoughts and actions are being control by Iran and unfortunately we donot have a single MWM like hardline political party to counter Iranian narrative (without if's and but's), Everyone is either chanting Bhai chara or in the name of neutralism they are actually helping Iranian narrative to dominate


It is our duty as Pakistanis to expose such elements. Just a post under such proganda posters of the aforesaid sectarian bias will help identify very easily the source and will render the propaganda useless. The propaganda is directed largely towards silent Barelvi majority.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NomanAli89

sady said:


> It is our duty as Pakistanis to expose such elements. Just a post under such proganda posters of the aforesaid sectarian bias will help identify very easily the source and will render the propaganda useless. The propaganda is directed largely towards silent Barelvi majority.



It is a myth that Bralvis are in majority actually majority in Pakistan are simple sunnis and donot follow any particular sect and yes I agree the propaganda is targeted toward this majority + Sufis + Bralvis to keep them in confusion or deep sleep my only regret is that there is no popular or big platform to counter this propaganda on large scale .........

Oh someone was saying USA is enemy of Iran , See this news how an enemy is helping his enemy 

*Iran To Receive First Airbus Plane In Days (with Washington's permission  )*
http://www.ndtv.com/world-news/iran-to-receive-first-airbus-plane-in-days-1646488

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HAIDER

Khawaja played nice trick , he involve Gen Raheel in alliance before he become hero and contest next election.........lol. But PMLn was not happy with Gen Raheel, due to his constantly conveying his reservation about corruption and religious extremism. Which affect the politicians constituencies.


----------



## I S I

Totally agree with General(R) Talat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Anmol said:


> Very Strange Indeed. Now killing your fellas..Where is the umaah!!This is where gentlemen India stands tall.Selling ursrlf for some cheap petrodollar , ain't we??



Minnows like India have to act like that when it comes to bigger scenario. so NVM



graphican said:


> Opinion of one person. Pass on.



JazakAllah for the signature.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

There is still no confirmation from KSA about his appointment as commander but if it's for real than still it's not clear that he will oversee the Yemen campaign or not. IMO if he takes charge and look over than maybe it will be better for civilians of Yemen, at least he will not allow indiscriminate bombing and will employ better tactics to subdue the rebel. Anyway time will tell..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CHACHA"G"

*

LMAO, ........... What pity nation we are ! some times this thought really hurts me. People here crying for IRAN , ironically they are from Pakistan , but , they cry for Iran . When someone ask them, Y u do it they will answer back , Y U CRY FOR KSA , Or they will cry about Shia and Sunni , etc. They even don't have any dam idea about history of Iran + Aribia + India(Subcontinent) . 
Same thing apply for those who cry for KSA. No one here will cry for Pakistan or Islam (no Shia or Sunni). Where were those who cry for Iran now (mainly Shias , Thanks to Money from Iran) when there was no Mullah's Regime in IRAN , I should say the Shia's Regime??????????
And those who cry for KSA , where were u all when KSA and other paid money for extremism in Pakistan . List on both countries is way to Long .
Iran is not a friend of Pakistan neither KSA , keep this in your mind , both countries destroyed Our culture , our peace , and name what !!!!!!!!!!!!
What is Iran doing in Syria ? What is Iran doing in Yemen ? What is Iran doing in Iraq? What is Iran doing in Libya? What is Iran doing in Pakistan? Y Iran heaving Strategic Relation ship with India? (enemy of Pakistan and Killer of Kashmiri Muslims) . Y Iran provide Safe haven to RAW on its Land to operate against Pakistan? What Iran did for Pakistan since Revolution? 
All those (I give dam Shia or Sunni) who are dying in Love of Iran , Please Answer my Question!!!!!!!!!!
Now I ask same questions from KSA lovers !!!!!!!!!!!!!
In the end. As you all know both Iran and KSA looking for there own better interests , I will insists we Pakistanis have to do the same , 39 countries are on one side may be in future join by more Islamic , Eastern and Western powers , who knows.
If our interests are better protected and better fruitful in joining the alliance then we will have to!!!!!! Let the A$$ of those burn who only think about Shia or Iran or separatism or extremism, Let them burn for whom Pakistan is not first.
Note: Please note how Indians + Israelis + Iranians and there spies , agents , touts , paid media outlets etc, reacting to this news. That in its self speak lot if some one look closely. Some one who thinks Pakistan First. Some true Pakistani not Shia for Iran or Sunni for KSA. Only Muslim and Only For Pakistan 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hassan Guy

Yes, it is absolutely useless.



Valar Dohaeris said:


> Lets suppose, Gen Raheel does not take the offer. Will the war in Yemen stop ? Will the peace in the region restored ? It will lead towards more chaos and more bloodshed, and in the worst case, we may loose some of key regional allies. It is more suitable for Pakistan to keep the influence in the Arab world.
> Creating a vacuum will allow others players to project their agendas in the region.


LOL - Is that our problem? We have so many others to deal with in house and in OUR region that it would be foolish to even think about anyone else especially in the Middle east - while the Arabs sit atop of the world largest oil reserves and have spent hundreds of billions on western military equipment and assistance.


----------



## LeGenD

Valar Dohaeris said:


> An excellent analysis. I would bed to disagree with some people about the the point that when KSA has actually called Pakistan for the help, they are severely opposing it despite of the fact that we all know financial and strategics benefits comes along with it. But, back there in 1991, when Pakistan was not called for the same thing, people are complaining, ignoring the reality that Iraq was much stronger at that time and Pakistan did not have any thing at all to fight even a smallest battle overseas.
> 
> Apart from this, USA did not came for any aid, US was a stockholder in the conflict. If Iqaq would have been able to consolidate its ground in the gulf, US interests (which consists of the security of Israel and control of crude oil resources ) in the region would have been seriously damaged.


Thank you.

I take great interest in conflict-related topics and closely study Pakistani military capability. This may sound weird but topics of conflict have fascinated me since childhood.

It took Americans six months to complete their military build-up in the territory of Saudi Arabia (i.e. Operation Desert Shield) to desired levels, for the inevitable war; this much time, even with unparalleled naval capability. A military build-up of similar scale in other part of the world in a span of six months is (impractical) for Pakistan with its limited naval capability, even today. Pakistan never had to conduct offensive military operations on the scale of Operation Desert Storm in any war and neither it has the logistics capacity for them; unfortunate as it may sound. Pakistan went on the offensive with a mechanized division once, inside the Indian territory in 1965, but this operation ended in disaster for us (i.e. battle of Asal Uttar). Pakistani military capability has significantly grown since 1965 but we are still a long way off from what the Americans can manage in the battlefield.

More interesting is the fact that Saddam Hussein did not order Iraqi military to attack Saudi Arabia throughout the time-span of Operation Desert Shield, even though Iraqi military was on high alert and ready for additional military operations at that time. Some analysts believe that if Saddam had ordered an attack during this time, he could change the dynamics of this conflict to a certain extent and extract some concessions in return. I understand that Saudi people were shit-scared during those days but I also think that Saddam respected the sanctity of Saudi Arabia due to religious considerations. I get the impression that he was not interested in invading Saudi Arabia, he felt that invasion of Kuwait would be enough to demand economic concessions from GCC; seems like he miscalculated the geopolitical significance of GCC.

I agree with your assessment that Iraq presented greatest challenge to American interests in the Middle East and therefore had to go. Israel also feared Iraqi military capability the most. Personally, I am not happy about downfall of Iraq in modern times; all that potential down the drain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

Hassan Guy said:


> LOL - Is that our problem? We have so many others to deal with in house and in OUR region that it would be foolish to even think about anyone else especially in the Middle east - while the Arabs sit atop of the world largest oil reserves and have spent hundreds of billions on western military equipment and assistance.


Every events in the world today effects others. ME affairs has always been of vital importance to Pakistan. KSA is Pakistan's long term ally. One way or the other, soon the chaos in ME will start effecting Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

somebozo said:


> He is a returned general and is free to go anywhere...Pasha is also serving in UAE...it speaks of growing Pakistani geo-political clout..



He has led Pak army which means he's not an ordinary person. Besides he has to wait for certain period of time for reemployment, above all his appointment will be subjected to GoP permission.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

Anmol said:


> Very Strange Indeed. Now killing your fellas..Where is the umaah!!This is where gentlemen India stands tall.Selling ursrlf for some cheap petrodollar , *ain't we??*



Who is we here??? Are you referring to India based or your flag or Pakistan?


----------



## Khafee

Khanate said:


> Sending Pak general to lead Saudi-led coalition inappropriate: Lt Gen Talat Masood (R)
> *January 08, 2017*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: A senior Pakistani analyst believes that appointment of former Pakistan army chief General Raheel Sharif (R) as Saudi led coalition chief is not appropriate.
> 
> In an interview with a foreign news agency, Lieutenant General Talat Masood (R) said the whole coalition is controversial and heading an organization which does not have the full support of Muslim world is not a correct decision to be made.
> 
> Defence Minister Khawaja Asif has confirmed the recent development that Gen Raheel was made the chief of Saudi led coalition.
> 
> Lt Gen Talat Masood (R) said that this coalition backs Saudi Arabia which is fighting war in Yemen and has its own interests. “There are many countries which are backing Saudi Arabia, but at the same time there are also countries which are opposing Saudi Arabia in Yemen,” he noted.
> 
> He said at the personal level, this appointment shows that Gen Raheel Sharif’s services during his three-year tenure as Pak army chief had been lauded and the Saudis appointed him on the basis of his performance, but the fact remains that this appointment has been done by the approval of Pakistani government, so there seems to be sort of approval of military engagement against Yemen by this coalition.
> 
> “*One should be very careful while engaging in military operation in Yemen especially when there is no unanimity in the Muslim world specially regarding Yemen conflict*,” said the analyst.
> 
> He was of the opinion that the coalition cannot achieve its targets without key regional countries rather it could become a coalition against each other.
> 
> 
> *Source: The News*



Ex. Army Engineers should not comment on tactical issues, there is a solid reason why Engrr. Corps Commander never became COAS.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Naara-e-Mastana

PAKISTANI support raheel shareef and i yhink thats enough for him .


----------



## Khafee

somebozo said:


> He is a returned general and is free to go anywhere...Pasha is also serving in UAE...it speaks of growing Pakistani geo-political clout..


There was another gentleman, an ISI CTD Brig. as well, Brig.Azmat Hayat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anmol

Spring Onion said:


> Minnows like India have to act like that when it comes to bigger scenario. so NVM
> 
> 
> 
> JazakAllah for the signature.


Fantastic reply.Why dont you write a book.
Minnow who??Wait and n watch Mr. Nuclear Blackmarketer.



Kaniska said:


> Who is we here??? Are you referring to India based or your flag or Pakistan?


No need to dig deep bro.Vande Matram.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khanate

Khafee said:


> Ex. Army Engineers should not comment on tactical issues, there is a solid reason why Engrr. Corps Commander never became COAS.








Right in the feels of Engineers. Oh the savagery!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> It's a great move. Would have been good to get Iran onboard. We ALL have a stake at tackling terrorism. We are all affected. Recent bloodshed in our brotherly nation Türkiye reminds us that, grimly


the alliance seems to be directed AGAINST Iran sir!
If it was some actual Muslim countries alliance i would have loved to see us becoming a part of it but on a personal level i am not too rosy about becoming a part of sect based alliance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

IceCold said:


> We have seen in the Arab Israel conflict how they were trashed by a much smaller force. Yes they have been fighting but only in proxies to destabilize each other Syria, Iraq. This Iran vs Saudi rivalry is what led to Yemen war. And Saudi Arabia was hell bent to involve Pakistan into the war. If they are so capable indeed they wouldn't be needing Pakistan now would they?


Yemen is worst than Afghanistan, war was going on there for the last 40/50 years, it was split many times to North and South Yemen, it is a very difficult mountainous terrain, even the US didn't succeed in helping there!
The Arabs were fighting a US proxy, they trashed it when they were prepared in 1973, than the US intervened..no one could do better in that war, the Arabs stopped as they were threats of nukes, but they got the best of it.. Usrael had those US privileges alone before the war..
On Topic:
General Raheel has proven his worth in fighting terrorism.. he is still too young to retire completely, and the position of top advisor suites him well..


----------



## 925boy

When Muslims hear ksa most of them can't think straight. Ksa is using Islamic name to push national all interests. Iran Iraq Lebanon Syria Yemen are not In it. ksa is now ln Islamic alliance with mostly poor ,desperate and Incompetent Muslim countries,even those that can't clear their terrorists r going to Ksa to help her clear hers. None of these stupid shit moves disadvantages Iran really.once kSA stops shelling out money half these Muslim countries will go back home

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

Abu Dhabi // The appointment of the recently retired Pakistan army chief as commander of a Saudi-led military alliance of Muslim countries is a significant – if for now symbolic – shift by Islamabad away from its strategy of balancing relations with Riyadh and Tehran.

As tensions between the rival regional powers have increased amid proxy conflicts across the Middle East over the past few years, Pakistan has sought to remain neutral and protect itself from any spillover of the region’s turmoil.

Despite its close partnership with Saudi Arabia, Islamabad has also sought to maintain positive relations with Iran and even enhance them, with an eye to increasing trade and energy imports from its neighbour.

Pakistan, with the backing of parliament, even risked badly strained ties with Saudi Arabia and the UAE, when it declined to contribute forces to the Saudi-led coalition fighting Iran-backed rebels in Yemen in April 2015.

In December 2015 the Saudi defence minister, deputy crown prince Mohammed bin Salman, announced the formation of an alliance of Muslim-majority countries – which now numbers 40 – ostensibly aimed at fighting extremist groups like ISIL, but widely seen as a show of force against Tehran.

Pakistan is a member of the Islamic Military Alliance to Fight Terrorism and participated in related military exercises in the kingdom in last February, while officials maintained that concrete contributions would depend on further clarifications and details from Riyadh.

But Pakistan’s defence minister, Khawaja Muhammad Asif, confirmed over the weekend that former chief of army staff retired general Raheel Sharif had been appointed the alliance’s military commander, a move that makes Pakistan – the only Muslim nuclear power – the face of the Saudi effort.

Mr Asif said last year that there were 1,180 Pakistani troops based in the kingdom to provide training and advice, after Riyadh in 2015 reportedly requested a larger deployment of Pakistani soldiers to the country, in part to bolster its own less experienced forces against ISIL. One western diplomat based in the Gulf said the number of Pakistani troops in Saudi Arabia was much higher than the figure given by Mr Asif.

Mr Asif said in an interview to Pakistani media that his government had consented to Gen Sharif’s new appointment, and the fact that it comes so soon after his retirement suggests the decision was one taken by the state rather than a personal move by the general.

"This certainly suggests that Pakistan has moved away from its very successful positioning in terms of playing the middle on Saudi Arabia and Iran and signalling to the Saudis that they’re with them but without really doing much for them," said Moeed Yusuf, an expert on Pakistan at the US Institute of Peace in Washington.

Pakistan is historically adept at negotiating over Saudi demands, and is also reliant on Saudi aid and other concessions, but what has changed is that Islamabad’s foreign policy is currently being driven primarily by a desire to counter India’s stated aim of isolating Pakistan globally.

New Delhi took advantage of the Pakistan-Gulf tensions over Yemen to try to appear to enhance ties with the GCC at Islamabad’s expense. Iran and India have also strengthened economic relations since oil sanctions were lifted last year, and the two countries are developing Chabahar port in Iran as a rival to the Chinese-built Gwadar port that is the keystone of a trade corridor linking the Arabian Sea to western China on which Pakistan has bet its economic future.

Last week, India’s army chief Gen Bipin Rawat said that "we are also carrying out actions to negate the nexus … between China and Pakistan


Iranian president Hassan Rouhani made his first state visit to Pakistan last March, but it was overshadowed by allegations by the Pakistani military that an Indian spy had crossed into the country from Iran. Pakistani officials were frustrated that Mr Rouhani or other senior figures did not say unequivocally that "Iran is not going to play the game of isolating Pakistan in terms of India, Iran, Afghanistan joining hands", Mr Yusuf said. "Iran has been very reluctant to do that, and in fact has not done that at all."

In the context Indian attempts to isolate Pakistan, Gen Sharif’s appointment may be a signal of the depth of Islamabad’s displeasure with Tehran over its growing ties with India.

This dynamic may change, however, if Washington’s relations with Iran deteriorate under president-elect Donald Trump, who has appointed a number of Iran hawks to key national security positions. Mr Trump may ask strategic ally India to walk away from Iran, which may change the dynamics between Tehran and Islamabad.

While Gen Sharif’s new role is symbolically important, it is still unclear what Pakistan will contribute to Riyadh’s alliance. With a quarter of its 190 million population Shiite, the politics that prevented Islamabad from involvement in Yemen would likely undermine attempts to contribute significant numbers of troops or to deploy them in combat in the Middle East.

"Pakistan cannot be strategically sucked into the Middle East and that has to be its number one goal if it’s going to do this well," Mr Yusuf said of its participation in the Saudi alliance.


http://www.thenational.ae/world/mid...led-antiterror-coalition-is-a-message-to-iran


The National is the UAE's premier news source. Founded in 2008, The National is setting a new standard for quality journalism in the Middle East. Each day The National reaches an influential audience across the country, covering the best in news while leading the region in analytical content and commentary. The National is committed to serving the local community while maintaining an international perspective.


http://www.thenational.ae/about-us


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

They've tried this shit many other times

http://www1.cbn.com/cbnnews/insideisrael/2016/January/Pakistan-Army-Chief-Well-Wipe-Iran-Off-the-Map

just false news to divide pakistan-iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

@Emmie @WAJsal @Jungibaaz @Zaki @waz 

Multiple threads running on the same topic, can we have one single thread on this topic?

https://defence.pk/threads/sending-...t-gen-talat-masood.471439/page-2#post-9089952

Thank You

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Every second day there is an article from the Gulf Arab Media that is about something or the other being a message to Iran. 

With so many messages, i bet Iran has their spam filter on and its all going to the Junk Folder.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Legally speaking he is barred from takin such a job or part in politics for 2 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghilzai

CHACHA"G" said:


> *
> LMAO, ........... What pity nation we are ! some times this thought really hurts me. People here crying for IRAN , ironically they are from Pakistan , but , they cry for Iran . When someone ask them, Y u do it they will answer back , Y U CRY FOR KSA , Or they will cry about Shia and Sunni , etc. They even don't have any dam idea about history of Iran + Aribia + India(Subcontinent) .
> Same thing apply for those who cry for KSA. No one here will cry for Pakistan or Islam (no Shia or Sunni). Where were those who cry for Iran now (mainly Shias , Thanks to Money from Iran) when there was no Mullah's Regime in IRAN , I should say the Shia's Regime??????????
> And those who cry for KSA , where were u all when KSA and other paid money for extremism in Pakistan . List on both countries is way to Long .
> Iran is not a friend of Pakistan neither KSA , keep this in your mind , both countries destroyed Our culture , our peace , and name what !!!!!!!!!!!!
> What is Iran doing in Syria ? What is Iran doing in Yemen ? What is Iran doing in Iraq? What is Iran doing in Libya? What is Iran doing in Pakistan? Y Iran heaving Strategic Relation ship with India? (enemy of Pakistan and Killer of Kashmiri Muslims) . Y Iran provide Safe haven to RAW on its Land to operate against Pakistan? What Iran did for Pakistan since Revolution?
> All those (I give dam Shia or Sunni) who are dying in Love of Iran , Please Answer my Question!!!!!!!!!!
> Now I ask same questions from KSA lovers !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> In the end. As you all know both Iran and KSA looking for there own better interests , I will insists we Pakistanis have to do the same , 39 countries are on one side may be in future join by more Islamic , Eastern and Western powers , who knows.
> If our interests are better protected and better fruitful in joining the alliance then we will have to!!!!!! Let the A$$ of those burn who only think about Shia or Iran or separatism or extremism, Let them burn for whom Pakistan is not first.
> Note: Please note how Indians + Israelis + Iranians and there spies , agents , touts , paid media outlets etc, reacting to this news. That in its self speak lot if some one look closely. Some one who thinks Pakistan First. Some true Pakistani not Shia for Iran or Sunni for KSA. Only Muslim and Only For Pakistan
> *


Sunni Hanafi here, all my tribe is 97 percent Sunni hanafi, we are not Shias nor we have any problem with any Shias from our tribe after all they were ghilzais before and after Islam.

Our loyalty and sacrifices for Pakistan are unquestionable, we will do to Iranians what mirwais hotak did if they attacked Pakistan, but we won't let no Semite (Arab/Jew)cause Iranians any harm, after all we share the same blood and culture which we don't share with the sand dwellers.

If there is to be a war then let it be it will be racial war semites vs the aryans.



hussain0216 said:


> Kith and kin means balls!!!!!
> 
> We are Pakistani and our primary objective is the strength of Pakistan Did your Iranian kith and kin care about you when they allowed india our mortal enemy access to Chabahar a sensitive area bordering Balochistan or did your afghan kith and kin care when their intelligence service aided RAW in sending TTP our way.
> 
> 
> No iran thought of its OWN SELF INTEREST
> 
> so why are you crying for iran
> 
> 
> *I am not saying lets join this alliance for fun or love but for the collasal strategic coup it could be for us
> 
> Our only concern should be Pakistan!!!
> If iran wants support then lets talk because india will be hurt one way or the other in Afghanistan and Iran *



Did my own country Pakistani nationals cared about their own citizen when they allowed drone attacks, executions, abductions and so on?.

It just don't matter kill a Pukhtoon and call him TTP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sady

ghilzai said:


> Sunni Hanafi here, all my tribe is 97 percent Sunni hanafi, we are not Shias nor we have any problem with any Shias from our tribe after all they were ghilzais before and after Islam.
> 
> Our loyalty and sacrifices for Pakistan are unquestionable, we will do to Iranians what mirwais hotak did if they attacked Pakistan, but we won't let no Semite (Arab/Jew)cause Iranians any harm, after all we share the same blood and culture which we don't share with the sand dwellers.
> 
> If there is to be a war then let it be it will be racial war semites vs the aryans.
> 
> 
> 
> Did my own country Pakistani nationals cared about their own citizen when they allowed drone attacks, executions, abductions and so on?.
> 
> It just don't matter kill a Pukhtoon and call him TTP.


Go sell your snake oil somewhere else!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zaheer1971 said:


> Wow talking about legality in Pakistan



Wow .. The rule has always been followed by PA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

There is a desperate and intentionally created propaganda against RS's new assignment and his agreement. Seems like not just anti-Islam forces are trying to Malign and badmouth this development but Pakistan's enemies are also in pain that their hired media guns became so active in these days while putting everything behind. 

From the some sources, not just Tallat Hussain but many others are trying to defame RS with blames and even name calling. We can see who clearly feel insecure of such alliance though it has nothing to do against any country but to curb down the growing threat of Terrorism.

As it became a fashion to link every terrorist with Islam to defame and malign Muslims, it was necessary to come with such force to tell the world once again that as the rest of world and us, were harmed of Terrorism, the same time we are agree to fight and bring down the threat as well so hopefully there wouldn't be crying and insecurity due to such.

One thing more, never the Terrorism would have happened nor the people blamed Muslims for as such, this alliance wouldn't have become reality so indeed, rest of the world must be appreciated for the help.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kaniska

It is fine friends..if he is a honest Army chief, then he could have made much money like politicians...So at least after retirement, he has every right to make some private jobs and make something for his own living...Nothing wrong about it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

SrNair said:


> Arabs are looking for some kind of miracle .
> Gen Sharif is indeed professional .But his subordinates are inexperienced Arabs not his trained Pak collegues.
> That is quite doubtful about results.



As I said before, it is only a matter of time before Pakistan gets slowly and steadily gets involved deeper and deeper in Saudi Arabia and its policies in the region. The unofficial involvement is already quite deep and it will become overt soon enough. This is only one more step along this path.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## YeBeWarned

Many Pakistani Shia's are very Angry and Upset about this Decision ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Zaki said:


> PS: I am against sending our soldiers to any foreign land


Why are you against sending our soldiers to foreign land?



NomanAli89 said:


> See who is behind anti-Arab Anti-Raheel propaganda
> Innocents and Mazlooms of Pakistan and their sweet language



Damn fools.



Arsalan said:


> the alliance seems to be directed AGAINST Iran



Those who speak ill against the coalition or lie about its objectives are supporters of terrorism, and wish Iran may have free hand in destabalizing regional states one by one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airmarshal

I dont want Pakistan to have any role, to be taking any side, in the spat between Iran and Saudi Arabia. I dont want Pakistan to have anything to do with the differences being created in Muslim on sect.

The difference between Iran and Saudi Arabia is not religious. Its geopolitical. The geopolitical interest is given a bias of religion to have a broader appeal.

I hope Raheel Shareef understood this. By taking this position, may be only symbolic, he has created polarization. He earned a lot of respect through his action. I would like to respect him always. I hope I dont see actions from him that seem to symbolize the differences created by Saudis and Iranis that is ripping apart Muslim world and bringing chaos and wars in Middle East.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

HAIDER said:


> hope he doesn't involve in arab regional politics


What are your insecurities if he do gets involved?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

Starlord said:


> Many Pakistani Shia's are very Angry and Upset about this Decision ...


Why drag Pakistani shias into everything? What do you think they are? Some card board for target practice ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Śakra

@Kaptaan Looks like you have to leave the forum since he's been appointed as Commander.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## YeBeWarned

Mentee said:


> Why drag Pakistani shias into everything? What do you think are they? Some card board for target practice ?



Where else i drag Pakistani Shia ? Please Provide and Prove for that ? as for my this comment i have Shia Friends on my FB who are Posting Stupid and made up stuff, on Social Media even mocking RS ..


----------



## BATMAN

fitpOsitive said:


> Iran and some politicians in Pakistan will not be happy.
> Russia needs our help but they may have some reservations over this.
> Israel may be cautious as well as reactive or proactive.
> NATO may become insecure.
> Biggest factor are those organisations who are funding these terrorists. We may face a backlash in Pakistan.
> So my advice will be: gen sahib, be very very careful.


Zardari is back and one of his task is to black mail govt.


----------



## hussain0216

Starlord said:


> Many Pakistani Shia's are very Angry and Upset about this Decision ...



Then they should stfu

The future is about how a state will use its alliances and geo strategic strength 

If they care more about sectarian issues then Pakistans strength then they are a blight upon Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Śakra said:


> @Kaptaan Looks like you have to leave the forum since he's been appointed as Commander.


He will not believe... unless he get copy of the job contract of Raheel Sharif.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Guys! Avoid sectarian debate and don't get into such. 

Pakistan is part of same Islamic Coalition Force so are Pakistanis, I say every Pakistani. RS taking over command means, not just a honour but many disputes will be settled without any further delay among countries though Force is against terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## YeBeWarned

hussain0216 said:


> Then they should stfu



Exactly , but as they are my friends i cant say Stfu haha but it makes me wonder where their Loyalty Lies ..


----------



## Mentee

Starlord said:


> Where else i drag Pakistani Shia ? Please Provide and Prove for that ? as for my this comment i have Shia Friends on my FB who are Posting Stupid and made up stuff, on Social Media even mocking RS ..


Some fb kids going nuts over trivial matters doesn't warrant the "parhi likhi" PDF majority to walk over shias in every dang thread ! If this is how the show is supposed to be run then what about those who don't just finish it off on mere posting of some internet memes but goes to the extent of performing a whole autopsy of their victim and then posting it on the web while receiving thumbs up from their fan following in thousand ---- tmasha BNA k rkh DEA hain ABC koi bat ho nha dho k SB sweeping statements dal do --------- SB aik just hain SB Ko yeh kro do Vo Kr do

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## niaz

Mentee said:


> Why drag Pakistani shias into everything? What do you think are they? Some card board for target practice ?


 
Agree with you one hundred percent Sir. Shias are as much Pakistanis as anybody else.

This clearly indicates the divisions within Pakistan. We are not only divided on ethnic & language basis and Muslims versus non-Muslims; there is a divid between Shia’s & Sunnis & among the Braelvies & Deobandi/Wahhabis, and last but not least between liberals & Taliban lovers. Don’t; know when we will stand as all Pakistanis – one Nation.

It is quite apparent the poison of sectarianism is widespread. Highly educated and rational members of this forum may pay lip-service to interfaith harmony, most are probably as bigoted as anyone else.

As far Gen Raheel Sharif; I would have preferred if he had opted for a quiet life and simply faded away. However, he is his own man and responsible for his decisions. Only time will tell us if this step was correct or in error.

P.S.
I do not exclude myself; I am staunchly anti-Taliban.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## YeBeWarned

Mentee said:


> Some fb kids going nuts over trivial matters doesn't warrant the "parhi likhi" PDF majority to walk over shias in every dang thread ! If this is how the show is supposed to be run then what about those who don't just finish it off on mere posting of some internet memes but goes to the extent of performing a whole autopsy of their victim and then posting it on the web while receiving thumbs up from their fan following in thousand ---- tmasha BNA k rkh DEA hain ABC koi bat ho nha dho k SB sweeping statements dal do --------- SB aik just hain SB Ko yeh kro do Vo Kr do



I have no idea what you are trying to say ... but i will just let you with your thoughts , i have mine and it disturb me how the Shia are propagating and using this Decision to Mock RS .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khanate

BATMAN said:


> Those who speak ill against the coalition or lie about its objectives are supporters of terrorism, and wish Iran may have free hand in destabalizing regional states one by one.




Its not a dichotomy.

There are far more shades of grey here. Putting motives and geopolitics aside, I question the authority, capability and political will this coalition brings to the table. In Pakistan, we have an established intelligence network, steely resolve, political will and even then Zarb-e-Azb extracted a pound of flesh.

As of yet, Pakistan, Turkey, Saudi Arabia, UAE, Nigeria, Bangladesh, Libya, Nigeria and Oman have suggested they will be involved in a military role in IMAFT. How many of these nations are truly on-board? How many body bags before their resolve and political will starts to waiver? How about access to quality intelligence? How will IMA be perceived on the ground?

These are legitimate questions that we cannot simply brush aside. This isn't a walk in a park. It will extract a pound of flesh just like Zarb-e-Azb.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mentee

niaz said:


> Agree with you one hundred percent Sir. Shias are as much Pakistanis as anybody else.
> 
> This clearly indicates the divisions within Pakistan. We are not only divided on ethnic & language basis and Muslims versus non-Muslims; there is a divid between Shia’s & Sunnis & among the Braelvies & Deobandi/Wahhabis, and last but not least between liberals & Taliban lovers. Don’t; know when we will stand as all Pakistanis – one Nation.
> 
> It is quite apparent the poison of sectarianism is widespread. Highly educated and rational members of this forum may pay lip-service to interfaith harmony, most are probably as bigoted as anyone else.
> 
> As far Gen Raheel Sharif; I would have preferred if he had opted for a quiet life and simply faded away. However, he is his own man and responsible for his decisions. Only time will tell us if this step was correct or in error.
> 
> P.S.
> I do not exclude myself; I am staunchly anti-Taliban.


My problem with these sectarian d bags is that keep your grudge about shias limited to your hearts only . Don't use every opportunity to bad mouth shias , hell every time some Iran Saudi shit happens these **** in no seconds throw all shias in the witness box and start passing judgments

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Alright folks no more sect oriented posts, thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

Starlord said:


> I have no idea what you are trying to say ... but i will just let you with your thoughts , i have mine and it disturb me how the Shia are propagating and using this Decision to Mock RS .


Bro iam in no way angry at you, trying to unveil sectarian bigotry which is consuming some **** day in and day out


----------



## BATMAN

Khanate said:


> Its not a dichotomy.
> 
> There are far more shades of grey here. And, putting motives and geopolitics aside, I question the authority, capability and political will this coalition brings to the table.
> 
> In Pakistan, we have an established intelligence network, unquestionable resolve, political will and even then Zarb-e-Azb extracted a pound of flesh. As of yet, Pakistan, Turkey, Saudi Arabia, UAE, Nigeria, Bangladesh, Libya, Nigeria and Oman have suggested they will be involved in a military role in IMAFT. How many of these nations are truly on-board? How many body bags before their resolve and political will starts to waivers?
> 
> This isn't a walk in a park. It will extract a pound of flesh just like Zarb-e-Azb.



It matters not, who is on board and how far.
What matters is... we take the lead early and get the job done.
I being Muslim.. have to listen anti Islam remarks and propaganda. Indians around keep propagating that its Pakistan who is epi center of regional terrorism.
If it needs pound of flesh, than it should have been paid much before loosing limbs and arms.
I'm affraid, Pakistan is not doing enough and clearly we failed to see the gravity of situation.
Isis is conspiracy against us and it should be exposed and decimated by us not by US or USSR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

Mentee said:


> Bro iam in no way angry at you, trying to unveil sectarian bigotry which is consuming some **** day in and day out



I know you are not but , what makes me upset that how people just make you sound like a liar , i have Shia Friends i get along with them pretty nicely , but when they talk Anti Pakistan Shit it is something i never appreciate , but no way i will say they will represent the Entire Shia community .. just like every Sect Shia has their fair share of Bigots , same case with Sunni and Qadiyani , etc .. 
but my concern was that those shia friends is seeing this decision on his as Pro Arab and Anti Iran ..which we know is not the case ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

BATMAN said:


> What are your insecurities if he do gets involved?


Respect he has earned. Plus, PPP and PMLn and its allies already looking something to malign few good men left in the army.



Starlord said:


> Many Pakistani Shia's are very Angry and Upset about this Decision ...


Because we look Gen Raheel with highest respect and honor. We don't want to see our hero serving the source of extremism.


----------



## Khanate

Śakra said:


> @Kaptaan Looks like you have to leave the forum since he's been appointed as Commander.




No official conformation from Saudi Arabia. This is all speculation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Mentee said:


> Why drag Pakistani shias into everything? What do you think are they? Some card board for target practice ?


He said non of the sort... you may challenge his observation but giving every thing sectarian twist is not helping.

@Starlord


----------



## YeBeWarned

BATMAN said:


> He said non of the sort... you may challenge his observation but giving every thing sectarian twist is not helping.
> 
> @Starlord



I explained him my position , he is my brother so we can/May disagree with one another there is nothing wrong ..

and as Mods say no more Sectarian Posts on this Thread so lets just Drop it before we get banned  @Mentee


----------



## BATMAN

HAIDER said:


> Respect he has earned. Plus, PPP and PMLn and its allies already looking something to malign few good men left in the army.


We still see him with respect, he has done a lot for Pakistan... not only his stint as CoAS, but all of his life long service, was to keep us safe.
PPP for sure is on the job but it would be unfortunate, if NS fail to see snakes in his team.
While, Rahil Sharif need not to be bothered by few snakes.
Rahil Sharif has skills in combating terrorism, and if has decided to extend his services on regional level, than this would earn him more respect in eyes of majority.
We should stop questioning his wisdom, becuase its not doing any good to him either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Śakra said:


> @Kaptaan Looks like you have to leave the forum since he's been appointed as Commander.


Yeh, looks like the sun is about to set on me. I might have gotten this one wrong terribly wrong. Although the news (I know the fanboys are cheering) is quite ambigous. You expect when a commander is appointed there will be clear public notice given by those who are placing the general in command - the Saudi's. but so far all we have is hush, hush talk and the defence minister who is given to saying silly things.

Nevertheless there is some smoke here and I can't deny that. However my wager was that Gen. Raheel will not be placed in command of a alliance force and most we can expect is he is made a background advisor. A consultant is not the same thing as being in command. The latter is a very clear and open public position. So let us wait and see what happens. If KSA openly declares that they have appointed him in command of a alliance force then I guess your not going to see me around. As of now I will reduce my footprint here and see what further news we get.


----------



## Khanate

BATMAN said:


> It matters not, who is on board and how far.
> What matters is... we take the lead early and get the job done.
> I being Muslim.. have to listen anti Islam remarks and propaganda. Indians around keep propagating that its Pakistan who is epi center of regional terrorism.
> If it needs pound of flesh, than it should have been paid much before loosing limbs and arms.
> I'm affraid, Pakistan is not doing enough and clearly we failed to see the gravity of situation.
> Isis is conspiracy against us and it should be exposed and decimated by us not by US or USSR.




I'm with you when it comes to showing leadership. I applaud Raheel Sharif for showing leadership to join Islamic Military Alliance (IMA) in whatever capacity. At the same time, we all need to be more critical here instead of indulging in self-censorship.

Ergo, I do not question the logic of IMA — it is the need of the hour. I question the capabilities of IMA specifically in terms of access to quality intelligence. How many of the IMA nations with a military role have a robust intelligence gathering network? Only a few. Remember, Pakistan Armed Forces have full access to ISI so Zarb-e-Azb had incomparable support.

I also question IMA's authority to be perceived as acceptable on the ground. Above all, I question the political will. We can clearly see gaps in IMA and plugging these gaps will take time so political will is all the more important. How many of IMA nations will have a steely resolve in a prolonged conflict?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

BATMAN said:


> He will not believe... unless he get copy of the job contract of Raheel Sharif.


No. When a commander is appointed it's pretty open and public position and tends to get reported. so far has there been any Saudi media report? What exactly is he commanding and is he a commander or advisor? At the moment it's very unclear. I will stick to what I said if I get one image of him standing in command position in KSA.

And exactly what is he commanding? Units, corps, armies? What exactly. So far beyond the 'Islamic alliance' we have nothing tangible. Why is it so vague.

Ps. When are we going to see this? Notice Saudi flag flying next to US flag. Gen Schwarzkopf being a commander. Or are they going to hide our Gen. Raheel?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Khanate said:


> How many of the IMA nations with a military role have a robust intelligence gathering network?


Its a coalition of 40 nations, it can't get more legitimate than this, and thus far they had been fighting terrorism independently and its their intelligence sharing, which resulted in seeing Isis as a common threat, hence the allaince.
So don't worry there.



Kaptaan said:


> No. When a commander is appointed it's pretty open and public position and tends to get reported. so far has there been any Saudi media report? What exactly is he commanding and is he a commander or advisor? At the moment it's very unclear. I will stick to what I said if I get one image of him standing in command position in KSA.
> 
> And exactly what is he commanding? Units, corps, armies? What exactly. So far beyond the 'Islamic alliance' we have nothing tangible. Why is it so vague.
> 
> Ps. When are we going to see this? Notice Saudi flag flying next to US flag. Gen Schwarzkopf being a commander. Or are they going to hide our Gen. Raheel?



Good for you... in that case, hope you continue your innings.


----------



## HAIDER

Kaptaan said:


> No. When a commander is appointed it's pretty open and public position and tends to get reported. so far has there been any Saudi media report? What exactly is he commanding and is he a commander or advisor? At the moment it's very unclear. I will stick to what I said if I get one image of him standing in command position in KSA.
> 
> And exactly what is he commanding? Units, corps, armies? What exactly. So far beyond the 'Islamic alliance' we have nothing tangible. Why is it so vague.
> 
> Ps. When are we going to see this? Notice Saudi flag flying next to US flag. Gen Schwarzkopf being a commander. Or are they going to hide our Gen. Raheel?


Its like, take the magnet and nails will automatically pulled . 

"_Mr Asif said last year that there were 1,180 Pakistani troops based in the kingdom to provide training and advice, after Riyadh in 2015 reportedly requested a larger deployment of Pakistani soldiers to the country, in part to bolster its own less experienced forces against ISIL. One western diplomat based in the Gulf said the number of Pakistani troops in Saudi Arabia was much higher than the figure given by Mr Asif_."


----------



## Khanate

BATMAN said:


> Its a coalition of 40 nations, it can't get more legitimate than this, and thus far they had been fighting terrorism independently and its their intelligence sharing, which resulted in seeing Isis as a common threat, hence the allaince.
> So don't worry there.




I'm afraid that is not enough. One needs evidence and not hope when lives are on line.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

United Ummat and Pak Army that's two beautiful words are enough to hypnotize us, 
The Sheikhs ( Arabs ) even can't fart without permission of West(America) and better we keep away from this " dooor ke dholl Suhane " 
American and want Muslims united? Wake up guys and I hope Raheel Sahib not jumps in this mess, we already in this mess and paying heavy price.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musafir117

Kaptaan said:


> Not only fart without American permission but they have to kiss them - literally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://index.heritage.org/military/2015/chapter/op-environment/middle-east/
> It's pity long to read but even few makes lines if you can read umm it's interesting how Raheel Sahib fit in this heavily armed presence of only American army excluding NATO 50000 soldiers deployed in ME. As I mentioned earlier Ummat and Pak Army words enough for our nation to get another heavy dose to sleep for long.



@Kaptan
http://index.heritage.org/military/2015/chapter/op-environment/middle-east/


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

The Eagle said:


> There is a desperate and intentionally created propaganda against RS's new assignment and his agreement. Seems like not just anti-Islam forces are trying to Malign and badmouth this development but Pakistan's enemies are also in pain that their hired media guns became so active in these days while putting everything behind.
> 
> From the some sources, not just Tallat Hussain but many others are trying to defame RS with blames and even name calling. We can see who clearly feel insecure of such alliance though it has nothing to do against any country but to curb down the growing threat of Terrorism.
> 
> As it became a fashion to link every terrorist with Islam to defame and malign Muslims, it was necessary to come with such force to tell the world once again that as the rest of world and us, were harmed of Terrorism, the same time we are agree to fight and bring down the threat as well so hopefully there wouldn't be crying and insecurity due to such.
> 
> One thing more, never the Terrorism would have happened nor the people blamed Muslims for as such, this alliance wouldn't have become reality so indeed, rest of the world must be appreciated for the help.


As for me, it's personal and highly emotional. One hundred years after the collapse of the Ottoman Army, another united Muslim army is taking roots. No wonder some folks are clearly upset. But little they know or fathom that it's all per PLANS AND EXECUTIONS where no mortal has any share or say...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Musafir117 said:


> @Kaptan
> http://index.heritage.org/military/2015/chapter/op-environment/middle-east/


You see the problem here is the undelying contradiction in the posture of the countries involved. KSA and rest of GCC are strongly allied with America. Israel is strongly allied with America. In Middle East context this places GCC and Isreal on the same side - which is why GCC has made every effort to not antognize Israel and instead is in lockstep with he Jewish state in opposition to Iran. Both GCC and Israel regard Iran the primary threat which of course fits in with American thinking.

This is plain and obvious to any observer. Thus it places Pakistan in very difficult position. Amongst some interesting facts extracted from the link provided by you are -

_*UAE.* According to UAE and U.S. officials, there are about 5,000 U.S. troops, mainly Air Force personnel, stationed at Al Dhafra Air Base. The main mission for U.S. troops in the UAE is to operate refueling and surveillance aircraft. In April 2012, the United States reportedly deployed several F-22 Raptor combat aircraft to Al Dhafra.67_

_*Qatar.* It is thought that thousands of U.S. troops are based in Qatar, mainly from the U.S. Air Force. The U.S. operates its Combined Air Operations Center out of Al Udeid Air Base, which is one of the most important U.S. airbases in the world. Al Udeid Air Base also serves as the forward headquarters of CENTCOM. In addition, the base houses significant pre-positioned equipment for the U.S. military.

*Bahrain.* The longest serving permanent U.S. military presence in the Middle East is found in Bahrain, and today some 7,000 U.S. military personnel are based there. Bahrain is home to the Naval Support Activity Bahrain and the U.S. Fifth Fleet so the majority of U.S. military personnel are predominantly from the U.S. Navy. In addition, there are a significant number of U.S. Air Force personnel operating out of Shaykh Isa Air Base, where F-16s, F-18s, and P-3 surveillance aircraft are stationed.69 The deep-water port of Khalifa bin Salman is one of the few facilities in the Gulf that can accommodate U.S. aircraft carriers.*

Kuwait.* There are approximately 15,000 U.S. troops based in Kuwait.66 These troops are spread among Camp Arifjan, Ahmed Al Jaber Air Base, and Ali Al Salem Air Base.*
*
_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

HAKIKAT said:


> As for me, it's personal and highly emotional. One hundred years after the collapse of the Ottoman Army, another united Muslim army is taking roots. No wonder some folks are clearly upset. But little they know or fathom that it's all per PLANS AND EXECUTIONS where no mortal has any share or say...



Same people wanted to see Muslims on same page and together fighting terrorism. And now these dual faces are opposing this idea of 'Muslim Ummah' and criticizing RS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Kaptaan said:


> You see the problem here is the undelying contradiction in the posture of the countries involved. KSA and rest of GCC are strongly allied with America. Israel is strongly allied with America. In Middle East context this places GCC and Isreal on the same side - which is why GCC has made every effort to not antognize Israel and instead is in lockstep with he Jewish state in opposition to Iran. Both GCC and Israel regard Iran the primary threat which of course fits in with American thinking.
> 
> This is plain and obvious to any observer. Thus it places Pakistan in very difficult position. Amongst some interesting facts extracted from the link provided by you are -
> 
> _*UAE.* According to UAE and U.S. officials, there are about 5,000 U.S. troops, mainly Air Force personnel, stationed at Al Dhafra Air Base. The main mission for U.S. troops in the UAE is to operate refueling and surveillance aircraft. In April 2012, the United States reportedly deployed several F-22 Raptor combat aircraft to Al Dhafra.67_
> 
> _*Qatar.* It is thought that thousands of U.S. troops are based in Qatar, mainly from the U.S. Air Force. The U.S. operates its Combined Air Operations Center out of Al Udeid Air Base, which is one of the most important U.S. airbases in the world. Al Udeid Air Base also serves as the forward headquarters of CENTCOM. In addition, the base houses significant pre-positioned equipment for the U.S. military.
> 
> *Bahrain.* The longest serving permanent U.S. military presence in the Middle East is found in Bahrain, and today some 7,000 U.S. military personnel are based there. Bahrain is home to the Naval Support Activity Bahrain and the U.S. Fifth Fleet so the majority of U.S. military personnel are predominantly from the U.S. Navy. In addition, there are a significant number of U.S. Air Force personnel operating out of Shaykh Isa Air Base, where F-16s, F-18s, and P-3 surveillance aircraft are stationed.69 The deep-water port of Khalifa bin Salman is one of the few facilities in the Gulf that can accommodate U.S. aircraft carriers.
> *
> Kuwait.* There are approximately 15,000 U.S. troops based in Kuwait.66 These troops are spread among Camp Arifjan, Ahmed Al Jaber Air Base, and Ali Al Salem Air Base.
> _


When Shah was there, Pak and Turkey were great friends. Maybe time to have a regime change in Iran itself. I think majority of the Iranian folks hate Bazari Mollas to the core - at least this is my impression talking to Iranians here or in Turkey...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LeGenD

Kaptaan said:


> Not only fart without American permission but they have to kiss them - literally.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khafee

HAKIKAT said:


> When Shah was there, Pak and Turkey were great friends. Maybe time to have a regime change in Iran itself. I think majority of the Iranian folks hate Bazari Mollas to the core - at least this is my impression talking to Iranians here or in Turkey...


People accuse of GCC being anti-Iranian but they forget the pre-1979 Iran and its excellent relations. People claim not to be Mullah lovers, yet support their policies without actually knowing ground realities, i.e. Iran's meddling in other countries internal affairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## imadul

Although decision-making of RH appointment can be questioned because of civil military divide for obvious reasons, RH heading this alliance is big positive for Pakistan, only secterian diversionists have been wrong footed and trying to spread doubts. Alliance headed by an Ex Pak Army chief is no ordinary matter, it shows Pakistan's unique position in the Islamic World. It will only increase Pakistan's stock in the world. There will be consequences but you dont stay stand still because of fear of backlash from some countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

Kaptaan said:


> You see the problem here is the undelying contradiction in the posture of the countries involved. KSA and rest of GCC are strongly allied with America. Israel is strongly allied with America. In Middle East context this places GCC and Isreal on the same side - which is why GCC has made every effort to not antognize Israel and instead is in lockstep with he Jewish state in opposition to Iran. Both GCC and Israel regard Iran the primary threat which of course fits in with American thinking.
> 
> This is plain and obvious to any observer. Thus it places Pakistan in very difficult position. Amongst some interesting facts extracted from the link provided by you are -
> 
> _*UAE.* According to UAE and U.S. officials, there are about 5,000 U.S. troops, mainly Air Force personnel, stationed at Al Dhafra Air Base. The main mission for U.S. troops in the UAE is to operate refueling and surveillance aircraft. In April 2012, the United States reportedly deployed several F-22 Raptor combat aircraft to Al Dhafra.67_
> 
> _*Qatar.* It is thought that thousands of U.S. troops are based in Qatar, mainly from the U.S. Air Force. The U.S. operates its Combined Air Operations Center out of Al Udeid Air Base, which is one of the most important U.S. airbases in the world. Al Udeid Air Base also serves as the forward headquarters of CENTCOM. In addition, the base houses significant pre-positioned equipment for the U.S. military.
> 
> *Bahrain.* The longest serving permanent U.S. military presence in the Middle East is found in Bahrain, and today some 7,000 U.S. military personnel are based there. Bahrain is home to the Naval Support Activity Bahrain and the U.S. Fifth Fleet so the majority of U.S. military personnel are predominantly from the U.S. Navy. In addition, there are a significant number of U.S. Air Force personnel operating out of Shaykh Isa Air Base, where F-16s, F-18s, and P-3 surveillance aircraft are stationed.69 The deep-water port of Khalifa bin Salman is one of the few facilities in the Gulf that can accommodate U.S. aircraft carriers.
> *
> Kuwait.* There are approximately 15,000 U.S. troops based in Kuwait.66 These troops are spread among Camp Arifjan, Ahmed Al Jaber Air Base, and Ali Al Salem Air Base.
> _


I think Middle East Situation would be much better today, if Saddam never attack Iran. That s where the grievances start, when all GCC countries support Saddam for 8 years of war. Well, it will take time for the dust of animosity settle down. We can change the friends but not the neighbors.


----------



## imama.n

I think khwaja asif is lieing


----------



## Khafee

imama.n said:


> I think khwaja asif is lieing


Depends, has he lied in the past?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistanisage

The young Saudi Prince Muhammad bin Salman is showing real leadership in tackling the terrorism threat by ISIS. It is an honor to see Our own Raheel Sharif who is going to lead this war on terror from Pakistan's side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H!TchHiker

This is MUSLIM MILITARY ALLIANCE against terrorist organizations and people viewing it as a ISLAMIC MILITARY ALLIANCE replica of NATO, Military arm of EU and this wrong.For the same reason the question arises in People mind as said by one of the member, due to the economic and military disparity between different countries people are unable to align there interest with each other.
My enemy is the enemy of Muslims and we should fight together. But Your enemy is not the enemy of all Muslims and you need to resolve it yourself. This needs to be sorted out otherwise we will continue to face a situation we are in now.Survival is in cohesion not in division.
Anyhow, initiation has to be taken and who knows this might be the first step..

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## Naara-e-Mastana

Jaanbaz said:


> Are you really 66?


mature enough to understand the fitna of pro iran filth in our society.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

HAIDER said:


> I think Middle Situation would be much better today, if Saddam never attack Iran. That s where the grievances start, when all GCC countries support Saddam for 8 years of war. Well, it will take time for the dust of animosity settle down. We can change the friends but not the neighbors.


Even better if Shah Ismail hadn't forcefully converted Sunnis to Shias or otherwise killed them (sounds familiar? Catholics, South America, Spain etc.).



Khafee said:


> People accuse of GCC being anti-Iranian but they forget the pre-1979 Iran and its excellent relations. People claim not to be Mullah lovers, yet support their policies without actually knowing ground realities, i.e. Iran's meddling in other countries internal affairs.


Ignorance isn't necessarily always a bliss. Last time they sent even 14 year olds to the front but couldn't take Besra. Let's see how it unfolds this time...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NomanAli89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tps43

What I'm going to say is purely neutral . We Pakistani are a very emotional people we also tend to forget history when ever arabs,persians are in problem they call us for help be it there war with israel or be it an attack on khana kabba yes we Pakistani support hafeez ul asad father of bashar ul asad in war with israel and we destroyed 10 iserali war planes without lossing any single of ours we supported iran during its war with iraq . Pakistan is a country 2ñd largest sunni and second largest shia population and are living with harmony unlike people of iraq , Lebanon,Saudi Arabia,iran . Now an arab nvr wants any non arab to take credit for success so they usually take top positions in organisations but this is first time a non arab that too a Pakistani is going to lead an army of 40 countries its indeed an hounar for country like Pakistan we should also keep this thing in mind that countries like Egypt and turkey are also in this allaince and they too have strong army but there leader is not selected now there is a picture in public minds that its a purely a sunni allaince which is wrong Azerbaijan a country with95% shia population is joining allaince in months and it is confirmed . Now we also forget that about 16 million Pakistani people are living in gcc countries who support there families in pakistan and according to stats they send about 15 billion$ to Pakistan .Raheel sharif has donated 80 million rupess to sahaeed people so he is not going there for money plus it is best platform for mudlim ummah unity plus if raheel sharif convinces both iran and saudia then it would be end game for israel inda and usa

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IceCold

Kaptaan said:


> Yeh, looks like the sun is about to set on me. I might have gotten this one wrong terribly wrong. Although the news (I know the fanboys are cheering) is quite ambigous. You expect when a commander is appointed there will be clear public notice given by those who are placing the general in command - the Saudi's. but so far all we have is hush, hush talk and the defence minister who is given to saying silly things.
> 
> Nevertheless there is some smoke here and I can't deny that. However my wager was that Gen. Raheel will not be placed in command of a alliance force and most we can expect is he is made a background advisor. A consultant is not the same thing as being in command. The latter is a very clear and open public position. So let us wait and see what happens. If KSA openly declares that they have appointed him in command of a alliance force then I guess your not going to see me around. As of now I will reduce my footprint here and see what further news we get.


We all are wrong sometimes that does not mean we start taking off if we get prove wrong. Instead the approach should be to learn and move forward? Waisa be janab yahan to bara bara sanaha ho ga or kisi na istafia nahi dia or app chala hain sirf aik opinion wrong hona main??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## niaz

HAIDER said:


> I think Middle Situation would be much better today, if Saddam never attack Iran. That s where the grievances start, when all GCC countries support Saddam for 8 years of war. Well, it will take time for the dust of animosity settle down. We can change the friends but not the neighbors.




Real 'Root' of the problem was not Iran –Iraq war but talking of about 50 US diplomats as hostages by the bird- brain Iranian students in November 1979.

Khwarazm Shah killed 6 emissaries sent by Changez Khan, result was 30-million Iranians killed by the Mongols in reprisal. In my humble opinion, Saddam Hussein had tacit US backing and the US may have also used diplomatic pressure on Kuwait & the Saudis to support Saddam Hussein in his military adventure in Iran which occurred about 11 months after the hostage taking. Result was another 1-million Iranian dead and Iran economy on the verge of bankruptcy

History literally repeated itself, only instead of the East this time the invasion came from the West.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SrNair

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> As I said before, it is only a matter of time before Pakistan gets slowly and steadily gets involved deeper and deeper in Saudi Arabia and its policies in the region. The unofficial involvement is already quite deep and it will become overt soon enough. This is only one more step along this path.



Pakistanis are South Asians and we knows how they treats South Asians .
Middle East is a turf of ancient Arabs-Persian rivalry .Involve in there is quite dangerous .
Iranians wont sit idle .
Gen Sharif was a Four star General of PA ,they wont like it at any case .
Only Superpowrrs involved in there successfully


----------



## Dastaan

I don't know what to say.kuch sharam kuch haya.this man was a biggest boot licker of Raheel sharif.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Dastaan said:


> View attachment 367230
> I don't know what to say.kuch sharam kuch haya.this man was a biggest boot licker of Raheel sharif.



These jurnos should not stoop to such level for a thing which is still not confirmed officially, however, what he said, actually reflects the pain of few people during Dharna that why Army/RS did not take over and thrown the NS. The lobby must stop badmouthing like this and such name calling reveals their mentality and approach.


----------



## BATMAN

Khafee said:


> @WebMaster @Horus Pro-Iranian making as usual, off topic BS comments, which have nothing to with topic on hand.


You my friend are suerly at wrong place.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Arsalan said:


> the alliance seems to be directed AGAINST Iran sir!
> If it was some actual Muslim countries alliance i would have loved to see us becoming a part of it but on a personal level i am not too rosy about becoming a part of sect based alliance.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818531455294906368


HAKIKAT said:


> When Shah was there, Pak and Turkey were great friends. Maybe time to have a regime change in Iran itself. I think majority of the Iranian folks hate Bazari Mollas to the core - at least this is my impression talking to Iranians here or in Turkey...



We still have very strong ties with Türkiye. With Iran its more complex but despite the issue at border with smuggling of fuel, humans and drugs - we share common interest in Afghanistan (more now than before). We have the basis for good ties with them and are in position to mediate between them and KSA/GCC, despite our priorities at HOME

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Okay guy's I am off for a break. I might pop in now and then to check what's rustling here. But I concede that I was wrong and I have to follow on my wager. Just as cap Gen. Sharif wanted *Iran* on board (wonder if anybody will call him Iran lover?) as well and one of his condition is that the force should not be sectarian. When I come back we should have more info on how this played out. Conditions and prefeances by Gen. Raheel Sharif:-

* Iran on board
* Non Sectarian
* No Saudi above him

This article was what convinced me > https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...tan-army-chief-raheel-sharif-lead-muslim-nato

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

Kaptaan said:


> Okay guy's I am off for a break. I might pop in now and then to check what's rustling here. But I concede that I was wrong and I have to follow on my wager. Just as cap Gen. Sharif wanted Iran on board as well and one of his condition is that the force should not be sectarian. When I come back we should have more info on how this played out.
> 
> This article was what convinced me > https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...tan-army-chief-raheel-sharif-lead-muslim-nato


You don't need to go anywhere for pity issues. Anybody would be wrong on analysis so all you got to do is, learn from experience and move on with it.

When you were making judgement I was thinking to reply to your post and say you will be proven wrong and it is wrong attitude to leave the forum for such pity matter but I thought let the time prove you wrong on that analysis. We all are human being and imperfect and would make wrong judgement from time to time, what matters the most is your general opinion in most cases is correct

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Zaki said:


> You don't need


You know people accuse me of being pro this or pro that. The only thing I am *pro* is what ever will make Pakistan a first world country within the minimum time. I dream for the day I land in Pakistan and it feels like any other developed country. I don't want to see any poor Pakistani people. I want to see the day when you say 'Pakistan' and doors open instead of closing. The only thing I am interested in seeing is Pakistan pursue self interest in determined manner to reach the top along whatever path is available.

What I don't like about GCC is they treat Pakistan like a dog. Throw small pieces of meat that are enough to satiate hunger but not enough to break free. GCC countries buy out individuals in the Pakistan political, military, bureaucratic elite piecemeal. In other words GCC does not make compact with Pakistan but with individuals.

GCC could for example build institutional architecture with Pakistan as a country so that entire country benefits instead of throwing bits of meat to buy out our people. Take European Community. It does not throw bits of meat to Poland, Latvia, Romania but instead offers them a institutional framework that helps them. They apply for membership and follow certain criteria in return they get huge EU grants, economic packages, investment initiatives, open markets and borders to their workers. Result you see flood of EU citizens in UK as a example.

GCC and KSA at institutional level offer nothing more than they offer India - indeed I would say they tilt the table toward them considering more Indian workers are employed in GCC. think of all that money that goes to India. Think of all the airlines in India that service the huge Indian diaspora in GCC. Think of all the Indian airports that feed from the traffic generated. Think of all the taxes that flow into Indian treasury from this activity that pays for their increasing military budgets.

Instead of treating Pakistan like a dog that is offered bones when the master feels like it they could offer a institutional relationship that would create stability and clarity in our relationship. If that were the case I would strongly support Pakistan sending a entire corp of 50k men to KSA to actually do the fighting in Yemen. Pak could with the increased funding easily raise that number inside Pakistan.

Instead KSA insists on massaging USA by buying the latest expensive toys which do not in any way offer KSA any better defence capability. KSA has spent $100s billions on M1-Abram tanks, Apache helicopters, F-15 Strike Eagles but to no avail. They could easily have bought half as much (saved money) and instead included Pakistan in formal military alliance structure which they provide the money and we post an entire corp in KSA similar to how US has forces deployed in Europe to protect the eastern flank against Russia.

So I am rather pragmatic. The end does justify the means. The end is noble. To lift 10s of millions of Pakistani's out of poverty and give them a better life.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
9


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818531455294906368
> 
> 
> We still have very strong ties with Türkiye. With Iran its more complex but despite the issue at border with smuggling of fuel, humans and drugs - we share common interest in Afghanistan (more now than before). We have the basis for good ties with them and are in position to mediate between them and KSA/GCC, despite our priorities at HOME


I mean both Turkey and Pak had good relations with Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Kaptaan said:


> Okay guy's I am off for a break. I might pop in now and then to check what's rustling here. But I concede that I was wrong and I have to follow on my wager. Just as cap Gen. Sharif wanted *Iran* on board (wonder if anybody will call him Iran lover?) as well and one of his condition is that the force should not be sectarian. When I come back we should have more info on how this played out. Conditions and prefeances by Gen. Raheel Sharif:-
> 
> * Iran on board
> * Non Sectarian
> * No Saudi above him
> 
> This article was what convinced me > https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...tan-army-chief-raheel-sharif-lead-muslim-nato


RS is a good man in general. He wants nothing to do with sectarianism. His 3 conditions are very fair.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Kaptaan said:


> You know people accuse me of being pro this or pro that. The only thing I am *pro* is what ever will make Pakistan a first world country within the minimum time. I dream for the day I land in Pakistan and it feels like any other developed country. I don't want to see any poor Pakistani people. I want to see the day when you say 'Pakistan' and doors open instead of closing. The only thing I am interested in seeing is Pakistan pursue self interest in determined manner to reach the top along whatever path is available.
> 
> What I don't like about GCC is they treat Pakistan like a dog. Throw small pieces of meat that are enough to satiate hunger but not enough to break free. GCC countries buy out individuals in the Pakistan political, military, bureaucratic elite piecemeal. In other words GCC does not make compact with Pakistan but with individuals.
> 
> GCC could for example build institutional architecture with Pakistan as a country so that entire country benefits instead of throwing bits of meat to buy out our people. Take European Community. It does not throw bits of meat to Poland, Latvia, Romania but instead offers them a institutional framework that helps them. They apply for membership and follow certain criteria in return they get huge EU grants, economic packages, investment initiatives, open markets and borders to their workers. Result you see flood of EU citizens in UK as a example.
> 
> GCC and KSA at institutional level offer nothing more than they offer India - indeed I would say they tilt the table toward them considering more Indian workers are employed in GCC. think of all that money that goes to India. Think of all the airlines in India that service the huge Indian diaspora in GCC. Think of all the Indian airports that feed from the traffic generated. Think of all the taxes that flow into Indian treasury from this activity that pays for their increasing military budgets.
> 
> Instead of treating Pakistan like a dog that is offered bones when the master feels like it they could offer a institutional relationship that would create stability and clarity in our relationship. If that were the case I would strongly support Pakistan sending a entire corp of 50k men to KSA to actually do the fighting in Yemen. Pak could with the increased funding easily raise that number inside Pakistan.
> 
> Instead KSA insists on massaging USA by buying the latest expensive toys which do not in any way offer KSA any better defence capability. KSA has spent $100s billions on M1-Abram tanks, Apache helicopters, F-15 Strike Eagles but to no avail. They could easily have bought half as much (saved money) and instead included Pakistan in formal military alliance structure which they provide the money and we post an entire corp in KSA similar to how US has forces deployed in Europe to protect the eastern flank against Russia.
> 
> So I am rather pragmatic. The end does justify the means. The end is noble. To lift 10s of millions of Pakistani's out of poverty and give them a better life.


 Who knows this time may be both means and ends are justified and fair. As for the Iranian case, it's not that simple and straightforward, rather more complex than a normal mind can fathom. I don't want to get into the Ottoman experience. Raheel Pasha will have his moments of awakening - if not he has already had. But, this time staffs may come out positive for countries like Pak and Turkey in weird ways...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## war&peace

Zaki said:


> I can't believe I would say this about Khawaja Asif... but finally some credible source.
> 
> Thats the first official confirmation in that case
> 
> Watch around 17 minutes of this video. Thats where he says


Well you should stick to your previous opinion about him as he denied today in the senate about any info regarding this news. All of this govt consists of liars and goons..who lie under oath, on TV shows, in tweets and in every other media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Kaptaan said:


> Okay guy's I am off for a break. I might pop in now and then to check what's rustling here. But I concede that I was wrong and I have to follow on my wager. Just as cap Gen. Sharif wanted *Iran* on board (wonder if anybody will call him Iran lover?) as well and one of his condition is that the force should not be sectarian. When I come back we should have more info on how this played out. Conditions and prefeances by Gen. Raheel Sharif:-
> 
> * Iran on board
> * Non Sectarian
> * No Saudi above him
> 
> This article was what convinced me > https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...tan-army-chief-raheel-sharif-lead-muslim-nato


I really feel sorry for such a graceful man. How media is bashing him. Even senate raise question about his clearance to join coalition. Hope he will be a peace maker. I am 100 percent sure PMLn and specially khawaja ji took chance to get even with RS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

Kaptaan said:


> Okay guy's I am off for a break. I might pop in now and then to check what's rustling here. But I concede that I was wrong and I have to follow on my wager. Just as cap Gen. Sharif wanted *Iran* on board (wonder if anybody will call him Iran lover?) as well and one of his condition is that the force should not be sectarian. When I come back we should have more info on how this played out. Conditions and prefeances by Gen. Raheel Sharif:-
> 
> * Iran on board
> * Non Sectarian
> * No Saudi above him
> 
> This article was what convinced me > https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...tan-army-chief-raheel-sharif-lead-muslim-nato


The condition he put are so important he know the hypocrisy behind muslim collation force without involving Iran in it. Now US don't want it and sheikhs don't accept it good for him good for us.


----------



## HAIDER

Zaki said:


> I can't believe I would say this about Khawaja Asif... but finally some credible source.
> 
> Thats the first official confirmation in that case
> 
> Watch around 17 minutes of this video. Thats where he says


something is fishy , something is cooking.


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

General (R) Raheel Sharif put three conditions before Saudi Arabia for heading the 39-nation Islamic military alliance.

1. He will not work under anyone else’s leadership.
2. Iran should be included in the military alliance.
3. He will play the role of a mediator to resolve differences between Muslim countries.

A true statesman and a soldier.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## imadul

HAIDER said:


> I really feel sorry for such a graceful man. How media is bashing him. Even senate raise question about his clearance to join coalition. Hope he will be a peace maker. I am 100 percent sure PMLn and specially khawaja ji took chance to get even with RS.


This man in senate with a handle in the head, did he ever raised an eye brow for a common man problem? No. Now he is raising questions on RS joining this alliance which will further Pakistan cause at his master's voice. Such a lowly two legged animal controlled by a leash by both sr. and jr. G for za-dari

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

imadul said:


> This man in senate with a handle in the head, did he ever raised an eye brow for a common man problem? No. Now he is raising questions on RS joining this alliance which will further Pakistan cause at his master's voice. Such a lowly two legged animal controlled by a leash by both sr. and jr. G for za-dari


Achakzai and Nawaz already beat Zardari. Look at how they are clipping the wings of military courts.


----------



## imadul

Rashid Mahmood said:


> General (R) Raheel Sharif put three conditions before Saudi Arabia for heading the 39-nation Islamic military alliance.
> 
> 1. He will not work under anyone else’s leadership.
> 2. Iran should be included in the military alliance.
> 3. He will play the role of a mediator to resolve differences between Muslim countries.
> 
> A true statesman and a soldier.


Why he has to coax Iran? Iran is a bad influence, a pestilence. I know it is diplomacy, but iran should not have a veto over what Pakistan should or should not do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khanate

Kaptaan said:


> Okay guy's I am off for a break. I might pop in now and then to check what's rustling here. But I concede that I was wrong and I have to follow on my wager. Just as cap Gen. Sharif wanted *Iran* on board (wonder if anybody will call him Iran lover?) as well and one of his condition is that the force should not be sectarian. When I come back we should have more info on how this played out. Conditions and prefeances by Gen. Raheel Sharif:-
> 
> * Iran on board
> * Non Sectarian
> * No Saudi above him
> 
> This article was what convinced me > https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...tan-army-chief-raheel-sharif-lead-muslim-nato




The fact that you can admit when you are wrong speaks volume about your character. More people respect you for it. Stick around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cmpk

Lets wait for the official announcement, nothing has been announced as yet & all of us are just speculating.

As long as every single Muslim country is in this alliance, I have my backing for Gen Raheel, at least we're moving forward towards something than nothing!

As for media, it has been bashing Gen Raheel, & also army, do not believe a single word that they say, media just steers public opinion towards a set agenda given to them by their financiers.

Only issue I have is with the monarchs of KSA, they fear they're losing power & now all of a sudden they realized Muslims need to be united, in reality they're doing this to save their lousy bums., but i'll accept it as long as Muslims are being united out of this selfish act of house of Sauds.


----------



## Evil Genius

thats good news


----------



## HAIDER

niaz said:


> Real 'Root' of the problem was not Iran –Iraq war but talking of about 50 US diplomats as hostages by the bird- brain Iranian students in November 1979.
> 
> Khwarazm Shah killed 6 emissaries sent by Changez Khan, result was 30-million Iranians killed by the Mongols in reprisal. In my humble opinion, Saddam Hussein had tacit US backing and the US may have also used diplomatic pressure on Kuwait & the Saudis to support Saddam Hussein in his military adventure in Iran which occurred about 11 months after the hostage taking. Result was another 1-million Iranian dead and Iran economy on the verge of bankruptcy
> 
> History literally repeated itself, only instead of the East this time the invasion came from the West.


Sir , your touching many subjects in few lines. My research contradict yours. But, issues still there anyway.

I am coming to conclusion , Khawaja Asif and PMLn played some dirty trick with RS. From ARY to Geo are confused about Khawaja statement.


----------



## TalibanSwatter

DAWN

THERE has, as yet, not been any denial of Defence Minister Khawaja Asif’s mumbled comments during a TV interview last week about retired Gen Raheel Sharif being appointed the chief of a Saudi-led military alliance. Considering that clear articulation has never been his strong point, one may take the minister’s mutterings as confirmation. 

But the minister has left many questions unanswered, adding to the confusion over the government’s position on the issue and whether the appointment of the former chief of army staff indicates a shift in our policy of staying away from the power tussle in the Middle East. It is apparent that the former general’s selection to head a multinational force would hardly be possible without the approval of the prime minister. 

It seems that the government is maintaining deliberate ambiguity on this matter as happened when it was first reported that Pakistan had joined the so-called Islamic military coalition. Then there are valid questions too about Raheel Sharif’s own decision to accept the controversial job that may adversely impact the fine legacy that he left as the best-remembered army chief.

He is certainly not a freewheeling retired general who would accept such a politically sensitive position at his own discretion without the consent of the government. There is no precedence in Pakistan of a retired army chief seeking a job and that too outside the country. 

Surely the Saudi offer was on the table long before Gen Sharif’s retirement. Is there any strategic reason behind the government’s decision to loan a recently retired army chief, or is it Saudi pressure that we could not afford to resist? Whatever the justification, such a decision can have serious foreign and domestic fallout. 

*There is no clarity on how the forces of different Muslim countries, with divergent interests, can work together.*
It has been more than a year since the young Saudi deputy crown prince, who has been responsible for the kingdom’s disastrous military adventure in Yemen, announced the formation of a military alliance of 34 Muslim-majority nations. This unilateral Saudi declaration took not only Pakistan, but also several other nations on the list, by surprise. Although the coalition was formed to jointly fight terrorism, its very composition branded it as a ‘Sunni coalition’.

There has been widespread scepticism of whether it is really meant to be a coalition against terrorism or just a Saudi pawn in the power tussle in the Middle East. The lukewarm response from many member countries makes it extremely doubtful that such a military alliance can really take off. The exclusion of some Muslim countries including Iran and Iraq makes it all the more divisive. 

There are few countries that are willing to commit troops to the alliance. So what is there for the former army chief to lead? Moreover, to fight terrorism, there is a need for closer cooperation among the intelligence and security agencies of these Muslim countries rather than a joint military force. 

Interestingly, the idea of a military alliance was floated after Pakistan and some other countries refused to send their troops to fight along the Saudi forces in Yemen. A joint session of parliament had rejected the Saudi request, provoking indignation in the kingdom. It was certainly not in the country’s interest to be a party in the sectarian divide and the regional power struggle between Saudi Arabia and Iran. The Saudi military adventure has only exacerbated the civil war in Yemen and blocked any move to reach a political solution to the conflict. 

Over the past one year, there have been some significant changes in the Middle East’s power dynamics with the heavy losses inflicted on the militant Islamic State group in Iraq and Syria. Interestingly, many countries that are listed in the Saudi-led coalition are part of the US-sponsored anti-IS alliance including Iran. In fact, Iran has played a key role in pushing out the global terrorist group from its stronghold in Iraq. 

Meanwhile, Russia is also asserting its military and diplomatic power in the Middle East forming a separate trilateral alliance that includes Iran and Turkey to counter IS in Syria. The new nexus has the tacit support of Washington and other Western countries in enforcing a ceasefire among various warring sides in Syria. Saudi Arabia, which has been supporting Sunni militant groups, now seems to be out of the equation in the Syrian crisis. 

Interestingly, Egypt, that has been receiving massive Saudi financial aid, has also been supporting Bashar al-Assad’s government against the Saudi-backed opposition. So with all these divergent interests and shifting alliances, the idea of a new Saudi-led coalition does not seem to make much sense. Most observers agree that the formation of a new alliance reflects Saudi Arabia’s growing concern about its own security and internal stability as it no longer sees the US as a reliable ally. 

Washington’s nuclear deal with Iran and its reluctance to commit ground troops to overthrow the Assad government in Syria has exacerbated the kingdom’s anxiety. Although the US had welcomed the proposed alliance there are serious doubts about Saudi Arabia’s seriousness in fighting violent extremism. 

This widespread scepticism is largely due to the allegation that some Saudi charities continue to provide financial support to radical Sunni sectarian groups in Pakistan and other Muslim-majority countries in order to impose their own intolerant and retrogressive concept of Sharia laws. 

In the past year, there have not been any discussions and consultations among the member countries on what the alliance might do. There is also no clarity on how the forces of different Muslim countries, with divergent interests, can work together. In such a situation, Pakistan’s participation in the controversial alliance, with its former army chief heading the joint military force, has serious political repercussions. 

The government must take into confidence parliament and the nation on the issue. It must not allow the former chief to rent himself out to a controversial alliance with a divisive agenda. It is in our national security interest that we keep out of the power struggle in the Middle East.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Congrats to General Raheel Sharif's appointment as Head of the Joint force, politicians should focus on economy


----------



## niaz

I do not agree with the comment "why would I go to the country that...” I have been to Saudi Arabia twice because IMHO; location of the holy Kaaba and the Medina in Saudi Arabia makes it obligatory upon every Muslim to perform Hajj or at least Umra; if he can afford it. Nevertheless, it is probably the best article on Gen Raheel taking up the Saudi post 

*Waiting for Saladin*
IRFAN HUSAIN — UPDATED a day ago




irfan.husain@gmail.com


I HAVE a confession to make: in all my travels, Saudi Arabia has never figured on my itinerary.

And with good reason. Why would I go to a country that deliberately destroys its historical heritage, flogs and beheads people, and treats foreign workers worse than slaves? With so many pleasant places to choose from, Jeddah and Riyadh are very low down the list.

But if retired general Raheel Sharif chooses to spend his twilight years there, who am I to object? Frankly, his post-retirement plans don’t interest me much. As far as I’m concerned, he did a good job as army chief, and has called it quits on the appointed day. Time to move on.

To judge from all the hysteria about his reported move to Saudi Arabia, one would think he’s stabbed us in the back. But hey, folks, lots of people get jobs abroad and move. In fact, most Pakistanis would jump at the opportunity to make some serious bucks overseas, even if it is in a cultural wasteland.

So why so much angst over Raheel Sharif’s new job? Some commentators and regulars on social media have made the point that, as a retiring full general, he doesn’t lack for money or property. But when has that ever stopped the well-off from wanting more?

Then there’s the chorus complaining that the 34-nation military alliance he is supposed to lead exists only in the figment of the Saudi royal family’s imagination. So? Surely our retired hero is due some rest and recreation: why should we object if he gets paid a vast amount?

I suspect the real reason so many people are worked up is that they had projected their image of a national saviour on Sharif, and are now shattered at his decision to take the familiar route to the Oily Land. Our history is littered with figures we built up into facsimiles of Saladin, only to be disappointed when they came crashing down to earth.

*Why so much angst over Raheel Sharif’s new job?*
This perpetual search for a saviour who would solve our problems has been a regular refrain, with dictators being welcomed, only to be exposed for the ambitious, ruthless men they really were. Currently, millions have pinned their hopes on Imran Khan. While wishing them luck, I would only point out that changing institutions and attitudes is very hard work, and doesn’t happen overnight.

Even bloody revolutions are no panaceas. Clearly, those who, until recently, were urging Raheel Sharif to take over have not learned from our coup-littered history. To his credit, Raheel Sharif spurned the invitation as he probably knew that he had no answers for all that ails the country.

In Pakistan, institutions have been so enfeebled by years of misrule that it is relatively easy for a dictator to bend them to his will. The higher judiciary might be showing its teeth now, but for decades, it was the main facilitator for military rulers. The bureaucracy was more than happy to salute the new dispensation, and the media was easily subdued.

With this background, Raheel Sharif’s many fans were rooting for him to either get an extension, or simply take over. I wonder what has happened to the shadowy organisation that pasted the general’s face on walls from Karachi to the Khyber Pass. I do know that TV chat show hosts and columnists who were urging Sharif to stay are now having to eat humble pie. Chilli sauce, anyone?

But ultimately, this search for a messiah says more about us than it does about Raheel Sharif. After all, if he has accepted the job, he would be doing what most in his position would have: take whatever is coming his way.

Many pundits have superimposed a regional/sectarian view on to his future role as a generalissimo on the Saudi payroll. The Saudi-Iranian proxy war has been invoked, and Pakistan’s own Shia-Sunni tensions have been made part of this discourse. Saudi Arabia’s vicious bombing of Yemen has been advanced as yet another reason for him to refuse the role of commander of the ghost battalions of the Sunni coalition.

But since when have mercenaries questioned the cause they are paid to fight for? When Saudi Arabia announced the formation of a 34-nation coalition, some of the member states — Pakistan included — expressed their ignorance of the honour conferred on them by Riyadh. After this, the so-called alliance practically disappeared from the scene until Raheel Sharif’s retirement.

I suppose our ex-army chief will first have to go around a reluctant Muslim world to drum up support for the hare-brained scheme. And no doubt there will be a Saudi princeling in the background with an open chequebook.

Here’s when he will learn the Saudi way of fighting wars. And as he recedes into a well-paid obscurity, his days of being a hero to the Pakistani people will quickly fade away.

irfan.husain@gmail.com

_Published in Dawn January 14th, 2017
_
http://www.dawn.com/news/1308257/waiting-for-saladin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shorisrip

I wonder when, and what amount of troops are going to be deployed anyway, if they are.

But, its befitting of a Punjabi Rajput Sher to lead the coalition, with his experiences and all 

Truth, is most of the Gulf nations, although, possessing expensive weaponry, but their common soldiers aren't the best trained. I guess if they finance the mission, I would also like Bangladeshi troops to be deployed. It's just like any UN mission right? Just a bit more offensive in nature maybe.


----------



## Kaniska

Shorisrip said:


> I wonder when, and what amount of troops are going to be deployed anyway, if they are.
> 
> But, its befitting of a Punjabi Rajput Sher to lead the coalition, with his experiences and all
> 
> Truth, is most of the Gulf nations, although, possessing expensive weaponry, but their common soldiers aren't the best trained. I guess if they finance the mission, I would also like Bangladeshi troops to be deployed. It's just like any UN mission right? Just a bit more offensive in nature maybe.



Why do you want to be a pawn of an useless war which is not Islamic in nature rather it is purely driven by Arab's desire to dominate the Muslim world against Iranian influence???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shorisrip

Kaniska said:


> Why do you want to be a pawn of an useless war which is not Islamic in nature rather it is purely driven by Arab's desire to dominate the Muslim world against Iranian influence???


I don't really care, I just know that ISIS is evil, and its a duty for everyone to eradicate that evil.


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...ry-alliance/story-CFegcZyRqhIz9Q7mGz0uzK.html
*Pakistan clears Saudi move to make Raheel Sharif head of Islamic Military Alliance*
world Updated: Mar 25, 2017 15:38 IST





HT Correspondent 
Hindustan Times, New Delhi




* File photo of former Pakistan Army chief Gen Raheel Sharif attending a ceremony in Gwadar port in Balochistan in November 2016. (AFP)*
The Pakistan government has cleared a move to make former army chief Gen Raheel Sharif the head of a military alliance of 39 Muslim countries created by Saudi Arabia, defence minister Khawaja Asif has said.

Soon after Sharif completed his term last year, it was reported in December that he would lead the Islamic Military Alliance, which was formed by the Saudis in 2015 to fight terrorism, especially the Islamic State and other groups.

Asif told Geo News channel on Saturday that Pakistan had cleared the move to make Sharif, 60, the head of the alliance.

“They (Saudi Arabia) had made a written request and we have given our consent to the Saudi government in writing,” he said. Though the formalities were yet to be completed, the government had decided in-principle to clear the move.

Asif said this would be an “arrangement” between the two governments and it is “only a matter of time” before Sharif takes up the appointment. The structure of the Islamic Military Alliance is still not in place and Sharif is expected to give it shape, he added.

The defence minister, who had visited Saudi Arabia earlier this year, said the advisory board of the Islamic Military Alliance, comprising the defence ministers of member countries, is expected to meet in May.

Turkey, Egypt, Bangladesh, Sudan, the United Arab Emirates and Malaysia are among the members of the alliance, which has a command centre in Riyadh. Saudi defence minister Mohammad bin Salman Al Saud had said in 2015 that the alliance will tackle “the Islamic world’s problem with terrorism and will be a partner in the worldwide fight against this scourge”.

Earlier this month, there were reports that the Pakistan Army will send a brigade of about 3,000 combat troops to Saudi Arabia to strengthen defences along the kingdom’s vulnerable southern border with Yemen in the face of threats from the Islamic State and Houthi rebels.

This will not be the first time that Pakistani troops will be deployed to Saudi Arabia. Pakistani troops train and advise Saudi military personnel and sources told Hindustan Times that about 2,000 Pakistani officers and soldiers are currently in the kingdom.

Military ruler Zia ul-Haq sent an elite armoured brigade to Saudi Arabia at King Fahd’s request after terrorists besieged the Grand Mosque complex in Mecca and the Iranian revolution in 1979. The brigade was deployed for a decade and some 40,000 soldiers served in it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## shahbaz baig

what Pakistan is going to get in return?? after all nations work for their own benefits

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

shahbaz baig said:


> what Pakistan is going to get in return?? after all nations work for their own benefits


A good know how of arabs & their weaponry "atleast" .


----------



## Nefarious

No offence but maybe he can teach them a thing or 2. Modern Arabs have lost their way when it comes to warfare.


----------



## Flash_Ninja

Is Iran included in the alliance?


----------



## Zibago

JOEY TRIBIANI said:


> A good know how of arabs & their weaponry "atleast" .


Better option should be them bearing kharcha of naway jahaz


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

Zibago said:


> Better option should be them bearing kharcha of naway jahaz


Who knows.. Keep calm hmari military leadership bewakoof ni ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Raheel Sharif's appointment as chief of 39-nation military alliance 'approved': defence minister*
DAWN.COM

Defence Minister Khawaja Asif said that the government had given its green signal for retired Gen Raheel Sharif to take charge as head of a 39-nation military alliance of Muslim states.

In the video, Asif could be heard saying that the government had agreed "in principle" to the arrangement after receiving a written request from the Saudi government.

However, the minister said official procedures have not yet been completed in this regard.

The coalition was envisaged to serve as a platform for security cooperation, including a provision for training, equipment and troops, and involvement of religious scholars for dealing with extremism.

“I believe that when Gen Raheel Sharif joins, he will define a structure [for the alliance]", Asif further said.

The defence minister also said that an advisory council of defense ministers of member countries is expected to meet in May to discuss the alliance's future.

Asif had on Jan 11 told Senate that Sharif would be required to seek a no-objection certificate from the government prior to accepting a position as chief of the 39-nation Islamic military coalition.

"The rules laid down by the Ministry of Defence for post-retirement assignments of army officers will be applicable equally to Raheel Sharif," Asif had said in the Senate session.

In the same session, Adviser to the Prime Minister on Foreign Affairs Sartaj Aziz had refused to speak on the issue "as no formal offer had been made by Saudi Arabia in this regard".

The defence minister's statement will be aired in full on Sunday evening


----------



## Zibago

JOEY TRIBIANI said:


> Who knows.. Keep calm hmari military leadership bewakoof ni ..


Unsey eef soola kay mutabadil ka bill bharwana hay ye shart rakhein to behtar hay


----------



## tarrar

I hope this move turns out good for Pakistan & Gen. Raheel works wisely. meanwhile the so called analysts in India continue to spread lies & attempt to spread panic with their lies.


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

Zibago said:


> Unsey eef soola kay mutabadil ka bill bharwana hay ye shart rakhein to behtar hay


Phir to ishaq bar ko bharti karwana parey ga is may .


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845817666178863106

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

Good news. I trust the judgement of General Raheel Sharif, he won't be involved in anything that would jeopardise Pakistan or would be immoral. This military alliance can be very useful. It's quite clear for a long time that terrorists have been used to re-shape the Middle East. They put the finishing touches on what the West starts. We need a force that can counter-act them. It will also be a useful platform to create a Muslim equivalent of NATO. Right now we have no Joint command and control structures, this will provide that. How long the force remains, what theatres it operates in etc, that's up to the political will of the nations involved. 

As a matter of priority I expect to see it deployed in Yemen, Syria and Iraq. There is wider scope for it in Libya, Afghanistan and Somalia and South Sudan. After that... who knows.


----------



## surya kiran

So let me be clear. The current Trump meeting in Saudi Arabia very clearly mentioned anti Iran alliance and Raheel Sharif is heading it? Very interesting and there goes the Iranian border with Pakistan.


----------



## Mentee

surya kiran said:


> So let me be clear. The current Trump meeting in Saudi Arabia very clearly mentioned anti Iran alliance and Raheel Sharif is heading it? Very interesting and there goes the Iranian border with Pakistan.


no matter what , Iranians won't be fighting for the expansion of Hindutava empire nor will we act against them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## surya kiran

Mentee said:


> no matter what , Iranians won't be fighting for the expansion of Hindutava empire nor will we act against them



Nah...not interested in any empire building. We just want more mooolah from trading. Your border, your neighbour, your problem  

I just remembered a few members who were very vociferous that this alliance is not anti Iran. That's all. Wondering where they went......


----------



## litman

raheel sharif at the top of this alliance is a sign that this alliance will not use any force against iran. raheel shareef did his best before in bringing the leaders of the two countries i.e iran and saudia closer. this alliance is more focused towards the houthi terrorists in yemen. personally i hate leaders of both saudia and iran . it seems they are suffering from rabies. raheel sharif is the only sensible person right now in middle east.
bashar ul assad and putin are thrashing well the US-israel- saudi- turkey funded daesh in syria. they are also giving tough time to another US- saudia funded terrorist organization i.e al nusra front of al qaeda.
feel really sad for the innocent people suffering at the hands of elite evil powers of the world which are destroying the world for the sake of oil.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Mentee said:


> no matter what , Iranians won't be fighting for the expansion of Hindutava empire nor will we act against them


That has pretty much been the basis of Pak/Iran relationship. Pakistan doesn't see Iran as an enemy(not interested in Sunni/Shia bs) nor does it want a second front opened against it bcuz it will be disastrous. Iran is already surrounded by enemies(Arabs, Israel) and ranks pretty high on US' list of enemies, so Iran doesn't want a hostile Pakistan either. This is why the two have coexisted without hostilities despite a few hiccups and in my opinion would continue to coexist like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

